# Your music collection.



## Vidboy10 (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm bored, so, yeah, go figure. Simply tell us what CDs/vinyls/casettes/whatever you own. Downloaded counts too. I own...

As Cities Burn - Son, I Loved You At Your Darkest
The Classic Crime - Albatross
The Classic Crime - The Silver Cord
Dead Poetic - Four Wall Blackmail
Demon Hunter - Summer of Darkness
Demon Hunter - The Triptych
Demon Hunter - Storm the Gates of Hell
Extol - The Blueprint Dives
Haste the Day - When Everything Falls
Haste the Day - Pressure the Hinges
Haste the Day - Dreamer
Killswitch Engage - Alive Or Just Breathing
MxPx - Panic
Norma Jean - Bless the Martyr and Kiss the Child
Oh, Sleeper - The Armored March EP
Porcelain Smile - Lovers, Liars, Jailors, and Sailors
Project 86
Project 86 - ...And The Rest Will Follow
Showbread - No Sir, Nihilism Is Not Practical
Showbread - Age of Reptiles
Spoken - Last Chance to Breathe
Taking Back Sunday - Louder Now
Thousand Foot Krutch - The Art of Breaking
Trenches - The Tide Will Swallow Us Whole
Underoath - They're Only Chasing Safety
Underoath - Define the Great Line
Nine Inch Nails - Pretty Hate Machine
Nine Inch Nails - Broken
Nine Inch Nails - Fixed
Nine Inch Nails - The Downward Spiral
Nine Inch Nails - The Fragile
Nine Inch Nails - With Teeth
Nine Inch Nails - Year Zero


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

i would create a list of all the albums i own but that wouldn't take long since i don't actually own the albums i just download all the songs from every album haha =D

Edit:but i do have like hundreds of full albums downloaded =P


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 24, 2009)

lol I have nothing to post :{

downloaded (in the not so legal matter) is another story however


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> lol I have nothing to post :{
> 
> downloaded (in the not so legal matter) is another story however


lol i've been downloading music free since 1999 so it was before that i bought an actual CD =D.


----------



## silent sniper (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm a dirty little music pirate at the moment, and ashamed. all my money is going towards a new bass guitar amp (which I've almost reached the amount of money for!!!)

currently, i have metal. lots and lots and lots and lots of underground metal. the moment i get a real job (doing odd jobs atm) i'm spending as much as possible on buying CD's and tickets for metal shows and whatnot.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 24, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> <
> i just download all the songs from every album haha =D
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cermage (Sep 24, 2009)

Own: 
Lennon - Legend 
Beatles - Greatest HIts 
Queen Greatest Hits - Vol 1 
Metallica - Black Album 
Metallica - Master of Puppets 
Between the Buried and me - Alaska 
Between the Buried and me - Colors 
The Offspring - Americana 
Aqua - Aquarium (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
Red Hot Chili Peppers - One Hot Minute 
Red Hot Chili Peppers - Californication 
Living End - Second Solution/Prisoner of Society 
Polar Bear Club - The Redder the Better (LP) 
(Waiting on) Polar Bear Club - Chasing Hamburg LP 

errr....


Spoiler



The Acacia Strain - And Life is Very long
The Acacia Strain - The Dead Walk 
The Acacia Straing - 3750
Akeboshi - Akeboshi
Akeboshi - Rusty Lance 
Akeboshi - Stoned Twon 
Akeboshi - White Reply 
Akeboshi - Yellow Moon
Alestorm - Captain Morgans Revenge
Alexisonfire - Watchout! 
Andy Mckee - Art of Motion 
Andy Mckee - Gates of Gnomeria 
The Appleseed Cast - Low Level Owl vol 1 
Aria the Animation OST 
Aria the Natural OST 
Aria the Origination OST
As Tall As Lions - As tall as lions 
Asian Kung-fu generation - After Dark 
Asian Kung-fu generation - Fanclub
Asian Kung-fu generation -  Feedback File 
Asian Kung-fu generation -  Houkai Amplifier 
Asian Kung-fu generation - Kimi Tsunagi Five M
Asian Kung-fu generation - Sol-fa
Baroness - First
Baroness - second
Baroness - A grey sigh in a flower husk 
Baroness -  red album
Between the Buried and me - Silent Circus
Blue October - Foiled
Bob Marley - Legend
Bob Marly - Exodus
Carpathian - Nothing to Lose
Champion - Different Directions
Champion - Time Slips Away 
Circa Survive - Juturna 
Circa Survive - On Letting Go 
Converge - Jane Doe 
Converge - No heroes
Converge - Petitioning the Empty Sky
Converge - When forever comes crashing
Converge - You fail me
Dance Gavin Dance - Dance Gavin Dance 
Dance Gavin Dance - Downtown Battle Mountain
Dance Gavin Dance - Whatever I say is Royal Ocean
Dillenger Escape Plan - Ire Works
Ellegarden - Bring your board 
Ellegarden - Don't trust anyone but us
Ellegarden - Eleven Firecrackers 
Ellegarden - Pepperoni Quattro
Ellegarden - Riot on the Grill
The Gaslight Anthem - Great Expectations 
The Gaslight Anthem -  Senor and the queen
The Gaslight Anthem - The '59 Sound
Genghis Tron - Board up the house
Genghis Tron - Cape of Hate
Genghis Tron - Cloak of Love
Genghis Tron - Dead Mountain Mouth 
Genghis Tron - Triple Black Diamond
God Is an Astronaut -  A moment of stillness
God Is an Astronaut - All Is violent, all is Bright
God Is an Astronaut - The end of the Beginning
God Is an Astronaut -  Far from Refuge 
God Is an Astronaut - God Is an Astronaut 
Gorrilaz - Demon Days
The Human Abstract - Nocturne
Jack Johnson - Brushfire Fairytales
Jack Johnson - In Between Dreams
Jack Johnson - On And On 
Jack Johnson - Sing-a-longs and Lullabies
Jenniferever - Spring Tides 
Joe Hisaishi - Piano Stories I, II & II 
Joe Hisaishi - Kiki's Delivery Service
Joe Hisaishi - Princess Mononoke
John Frusciante - Niandra lades & Usually just a t-shirt
John Frusciante - When Shadows Collide
John Petrucci - Suspended animation 
Lifehouse - Lifehouse
Lifehouse -  No Name Face
Lifestory; Monologue - Hold me in the wind dear friend
Live - The distance to here
Live - Mental Jewelry 
Live - Throwing Copper
Living With Lions - Make your Mark
The Mars Volta - De-loused in the comatorium 
The Mars Volta - Frances the Mute
Metallica - Death Magnetic 
Metallica - Kill em all 
Metallica - Ride the Lightning
Minus the Bear - Highly Refined Pirates 
Minus the Bear - Menos el oso 
Minus the Bear - Planet of Ice
Minus the Bear - They make beer commercials like this 
More Than Life - Brave enough to fail
Mourning Tide - Mourning Tide
Moving Mountains - Foreword
Moving Mountains - Moving Mountains
Moving Mountains - Pneuma
The Number Twelve Looks like You - An Inch of Gold for an Inch of Time
The Number Twelve Looks like You - Mongrel
The Number Twelve Looks like You - Nuclear Sad Nuclear 
The Number Twelve Looks like You - The Number Twelve Looks like You
The Number Twelve Looks like You - Put On your Rosy red Glasses
The Offspring - Conspiracy of One 
The Offspring - Smash! 
Opticon - Smoke Doom 
Out To Sea - Out to Sea 
Polar Bear Club - Sometimes things just disappear
Polar Bear Club - Summer of George 
Powderfinger - Odyssey Number Five 
Powderfinger - Vulture Street 
Protest the Hero - Fortress
Protest the Hero - Kezia
The Protomen - act II: the Father of Death 
The Protomen - The protomen 
Pulling Teeth - Paranoid Delusions/Paradise Illusions
Raein - Il n'y a pass de orchestra
Red Hot Chili Peppers - Blood Sugar Sex Magick 
Red Hot Chili Peppers - By the Way 
Red Hot Chili Peppers - Stadium Arcadium 
The Red Shore - Lost Verses 
The Red Shore - Salvaging whats left
The Red Shore - Unconsecrated 
Robotosaurus - Manhater
Ruiner - Day of the Dead Split 
Ruiner - I heard these dudes are assholes
Ruiner - What could possibly go right?
Set your Goals - Mutiny! 
Set your Goals - This will be the death of us 
Teenage Lust - FUCK! 
Teenage Lust - Onbekend
Teenage Lust - Seasons 
Tenacious D - The Pick of Destiny 
This town Needs guns - animals 
Thrice - Alchemy Index Vol 1, 2, 3 and 4 
Titlefight - Kingston 
Titlefight - the last thing you forget



just went through what was on my ipod


----------



## Gobnoblin (Sep 24, 2009)

way too much to list... got a maxed out classic and still have stacks of dvds burnt full of mp3s to make room on hardrives.... 
probably 80 gigs of it is viking/pagan/folk metal and the rest is everything from mojo nixon to duran duran to bob marley to donkey rollers .... well you get the idea


----------



## jaxxster (Sep 24, 2009)

too much to list aswell but in summary:

3339 Artist, 1992 Albums, 19750 Songs, 50 Days, 111.08 GB


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

Spoiler



AC/DC-High Voltage
AC/DC-T.N.T
AC/DC-Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap
AC/DC-Let There Be Rock
AC/DC-Powerage
AC/DC-Highway to Hell
AC/DC-Back in Black
AC/DC-For Those About to Rock We Salute You
AC/DC-Flick of the Switch
AC/DC-Fly on the Wall
AC/DC-Who Made Who
AC/DC-Blow Up Your Video
AC/DC-The Razors Edge
AC/DC-Ballbreaker
AC/DC-Stiff Upper Lip
AC/DC-Black Ice
AFI-Answer That and Stay Fashionable
AFI-Very Proud of Ya
AFI-Shut Your Mouth and Open Your Eyes
AFI-Black Sails in the Sunset
AFI-The Art of Drowning
AFI-Sing the Sorrow
AFI-Decemberunderground
Anthrax-Fistful of Metal
Anthrax-Spreading the Disease
Anthrax-Among the Living
Anthrax-State of Euphoria
Anthrax-Persistence of Time
Anthrax-Sound of White Noise
Anthrax-Stomp 442
Anthrax-Volume 8:The Threat Is Real
Anthrax-We've Come for You All
Apocalyptica-Worlds Collide
Atreyu-Suicide Notes and Butterfly Kisses
Atreyu-The Curse
Atreyu-A Death-Grip on Yesterday
Atreyu-Lead Sails Paper Anchor
Atreyu-Congregation of the Damned
Avantasia-The Metal Opera
Avantasia-The Metal Opera Part II
Avantasia-The Scarecrow
Avenged Sevenfold-Sounding the Seventh Trumpet
Avenged Sevenfold-Waking the Fallen
Avenged Sevenfold-City of Evil
Avenged Sevenfold-Avenged Sevenfold
Billy Idol-Rebel Yell
Billy Idol-Whiplash Smile
Billy Idol-Charmed Life
Bon Jovi-Slippery When Wet
Bullet For My Valentine-The Poison
Bullet For My Valentine-Scream Aim Fire
Bush-Sixteen Stone
Bush-Razorblade Suitcase
Chiodos-All's Well That Ends Well
Chiodos-Bone Palace Ballet
Crossfade-Crossfade
Crossfade-Falling Away
Dead Poetic-Vices
Death Cab For Cutie-Narrow Stairs
Deftones-Around the Fur
Deftones-White Pony
Dio-Holy Diver
Divide The Day-Pretty Girls With Ugly Boys
Drowning Pool-Full Circle
Escape The Fate-Dying Is Your Latest Fashion
Escape The Fate-There's No Sympathy For The Dead
Escape The Fate-This War Is Ours
Evanescence-Fallen
Evanescence-Origin
Evanescence-The Open Door
Eyes Set To Kill-Reach
Eyes Set To Kill-The World Outside
Fear Factory-Obsolete
Five Finger Death Punch-The Way of the Fist
HIM-Love Metal
HIM-Dark Light
HIM-And Love Said No
HIM-Razorblade Romance
Hinder-Extreme Behavior
I Am Ghost-Lover's Requiem
I Am Ghost-Those We Leave Behind
I Am Ghost-We Are Always Searching
Incubus-Light Grenades
Incubus-Make Yourself
Incubus-Morning View
Iron Maiden-Iron Maiden
Iron Maiden-Killers
Iron Maiden-The Number of the Beast
Iron Maiden-Piece of Mind
Iron Maiden-Power Slave
Iron Maiden-Somewhere in Time
Iron Maiden-Seventh Son of a Seventh Son
Iron Maiden-No Prayer for the Dying
Iron Maiden-Fear of the Dark
Iron Maiden-The X Factor
Iron Maiden-Virtual XI
Iron Maiden-Brave New World
Iron Maiden-Dance of Death
Iron Maiden-A Matter of Life and Death
Katatonia-Dance of December Souls
Katatonia-Brave Murder Day
Katatonia-Discouraged Ones
Katatonia-Tonight's Decision
Katatonia-Last Fair Deal Gone Down
Katatonia-Viva Emptiness
Katatonia-The Great Cold Distance
Katatonia-Night is the New Day
Lita Ford-Lita
Loudness-Hurricane Eyes
Loudness-Thunder in the East
Marilyn Manson-Smells Like Children
Marilyn Manson-Mechanical Animals
Marilyn Manson-Eat Me,Drink Me
Megadeth-Killing Is My Business... and Business Is Good!
Megadeth-Peace Sells... but Who's Buying?
Megadeth-So Far So Good... So What!
Megadeth-Rust in Peace
Megadeth-Countdown to Extinction
Megadeth-Youthanasia
Megadeth-Cryptic Writings
Megadeth-Risk
Megadeth-The World Needs a Hero
Megadeth-The System Has Failed
Megadeth-United Abominations
Megadeth-Endgame
Metallica-Kill 'Em All
Metallica-Ride the Lightning
Metallica-Master of Puppets
Metallica-...And Justice For All
Metallica-Metallica
Metallica-Load
Metallica-ReLoad
Metallica-St.Anger
Metallica-Death Magnetic
Mudvayne-The New Game
Nickelback-All the Right Reasons
Nirvana-Bleach
Nirvana-In Utero
Nirvana-Incesticide
Nirvana Nevermind
Nirvana-MTV Unplugged in New York
Panic At The Disco-A Fever You Can't Sweat Out
Panic At The Disco-Pretty Odd
Pantera-Vulgar Display of Power
POD-Payable on Death
POD-Satellite
Puddle of Mudd-Famous
Saosin-Saosin
Seether-Disclaimer
Seether-Finding Beauty in Negative Spaces
Seether-Karma and Effect
Silverstein-Arrivals & Departures
Silverstein-Discovering the Waterfront
Skillet-Comatose
Slayer-Show No Mercy
Slayer-Hell Awaits
Slayer-Reign in Blood
Slayer-South of Heaven
Slayer-Seasons in the Abyss
Slayer-Divine Intervention
Slayer-Undisputed Attitude
Slayer-Diabolus in Musica
Slayer-God Hates Us All
Slayer-Christ Illusion
Spoken-A Moment of Imperfect Clarity
Spoken-Last Chance To Breathe
Staind-Break the Cycle
Story of the Year-In the Wake of Determination
Story of the Year-Page Avenue
Story of the Year-The Black Swan
Strung Out-Exile in Oblivion
Tesla-Forever More
Tesla-Mechanical Resonance
Tesla-The Great Radio Controversy
The 69 Eyes-Angels
The 69 Eyes-Back in Blood
The 69 Eyes-Wasting the Dawn
Three Days Grace-Three Days Grace
Three Days Grace-One-X
Three Days Grace-Life Starts Now
Trivium-Shogun
Trivium-Ascendancy
Trivium-Ember to Inferno
Trivium-The Crusade
Trust Company-The Lonely Position of Neutral
Trust Company-True Parallels



These are all the albums i have on my phone =D


----------



## Domination (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm a pirate too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I swear one day in the future when I could get onto ebay or something with my own money I'll get a vinyl player and all the Led Zeppelin records

675 tracks on my phone, 58 artists, 200 albums. 4GB


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> I'm a pirate too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol =P all the albums in my post are full albums every song of all those albums =D


----------



## Raika (Sep 24, 2009)

Most of the songs I listen to are anime songs... XD


----------



## emigre (Sep 24, 2009)

I have about 35 GB of music on my PC and I own about nearly 100 CDS. Also own two vinyls.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 24, 2009)

Way too many to list, around 11GB of music.
Check out my Last.FM profile for more info:

http://www.last.fm/user/SatangelZ


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 24, 2009)

Too many to list...

A lot of Black Metal, Death Metal, Progressive Death Metal, Progressive Metal, Punk, Shoegaze, Techno, Electronica


----------



## Cyan (Sep 24, 2009)

Too many to... oh wait... let's do it <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tongue.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tongue.gif" />

Note : 
I didn't list SPC (Snes), PSF (PS1 & PS2), GSF (GBA), Midi, Mod

Attention, very big list ~almost 1000  <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/lecture.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="lecture.gif" /> 
Look at the end for another set, not renamed/sorted yet.

As you can see, I'm a big OST fan (and I'm a violonist, but it's soooooo hard to find scores for violin <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/cry.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="cry.gif" /> )



Spoiler



\Anime\3x3 eyes
\Anime\Ah my goddess\Ah! my goddess OAV OST
\Anime\Air
\Anime\Akira Symphonic Suite
\Anime\Ancien D.A\Albator
\Anime\Ancien D.A\Candy
\Anime\Ancien D.A\cobra
\Anime\Ancien D.A\Creamy
\Anime\Ancien D.A\goldorak
\Anime\Ancien D.A\Les mondes engloutis
\Anime\Ancien D.A\orange road
\Anime\Ancien D.A\Power Puff Girls
\Anime\Ancien D.A\theo
\Anime\Ancien D.A\ulysse31
\Anime\Ancien D.A\Walt disney
\Anime\angel sanctuary\Angel sanctuary OAV OST
\Anime\angel sanctuary\angel sanctuary TV OST
\Anime\Aquarian Age - Sign For Evolution OST
\Anime\Arc the lad\OST 1
\Anime\Arc the lad\OST 2
\Anime\Argento souma
\Anime\Armitage III\armitage
\Anime\Armitage III\armitage III ost
\Anime\Armitage III\Armitage III OST Poly-Matrix
\Anime\ayashi no ceres
\Anime\Berserk
\Anime\Bleach\BLEACH BEAT COLLECTION -ICHIGO KUROSAKI-
\Anime\Bleach\BLEACH BEAT COLLECTION -RENJI ABARAI-
\Anime\Bleach\BLEACH BEAT COLLECTION -URYU ISHIDA-
\Anime\Bleach\BLEACH ED Single - Life is Like a Boat [Rie Fu]
\Anime\Bleach\Bleach OST 1
\Anime\blue seed
\Anime\blue submarine 6
\Anime\Boys be\Boys Be OST1
\Anime\Bubble Gum Crisis
\Anime\Burn-up W
\Anime\Card captor sakura\Card captor sakura Movie
\Anime\Card captor sakura\OST 1
\Anime\Card captor sakura\OST 2 [Incomplete]
\Anime\Card captor sakura\OST 3
\Anime\chobit\Chobit OST1
\Anime\chobit\Chobit OST2
\Anime\City Hunter\a magnum of love's destination
\Anime\City Hunter\City hunter 2 OST1
\Anime\City Hunter\City hunter 3 OST1
\Anime\City Hunter\dramatic master II
\Anime\City Hunter\dramatic master II\CD1 - Vocal master
\Anime\City Hunter\dramatic master II\CD2 - intrumental master
\Anime\City Hunter\humming bird
\Anime\City Hunter\unknown 01
\Anime\Cowboy Bebop
\Anime\Cowboy Bebop\Cowboy bebop CD-box OST limited edition
\Anime\Cowboy Bebop\Cowboy bebop CD-box OST limited edition\CD 1
\Anime\Cowboy Bebop\Cowboy bebop CD-box OST limited edition\CD 2
\Anime\Cowboy Bebop\Cowboy bebop CD-box OST limited edition\CD 3
\Anime\Cowboy Bebop\Cowboy bebop CD-box OST limited edition\CD 4
\Anime\Cowboy Bebop\Cowboy bebop CD-box OST limited edition\Mini CD 5
\Anime\Cowboy Bebop\Cowboy bebop OST 1
\Anime\Cowboy Bebop\Cowboy bebop OST 2 - No Disc
\Anime\Cowboy Bebop\Cowboy bebop OST 3 - Blue
\Anime\Cowboy Bebop\Knockin' on heaven's door\Ask DNA
\Anime\Cowboy Bebop\Knockin' on heaven's door\CD1
\Anime\Cowboy Bebop\Knockin' on heaven's door\CD2
\Anime\Cowboy Bebop\Knockin' on heaven's door\future blues
\Anime\Cowboy Bebop\Knockin' on heaven's door\future blues\CD 1
\Anime\Cowboy Bebop\Knockin' on heaven's door\future blues\CD 2 (Bonus CD - cowgirl ED OST)
\Anime\Cowboy Bebop\Music For Freelance
\Anime\Cowboy Bebop\Vitaminless
\Anime\Death note
\Anime\dirty pair flash
\Anime\DNA
\Anime\escaflowne\Escaflowne For lovers only (fake)
\Anime\escaflowne\Vision of Escaflowne movie
\Anime\escaflowne\Vision of Escaflowne OST 1 - Over the Sky
\Anime\escaflowne\Vision of Escaflowne OST 2
\Anime\escaflowne\Vision of Escaflowne OST 3
\Anime\escaflowne\Vision of Escaflowne OST 4 - Lovers Only
\Anime\escaflowne\Yakusoku wa iranai (opening theme song)
\Anime\Evangelion\Addition
\Anime\Evangelion\Death-Rebirth
\Anime\Evangelion\Death-Rebirth-Single
\Anime\Evangelion\End of Evangelion
\Anime\Evangelion\End of Evangelion - Single
\Anime\Evangelion\Symphony of Evangelion
\Anime\Evangelion\Symphony of Evangelion\Cd 1
\Anime\Evangelion\Symphony of Evangelion\Cd 2
\Anime\Evangelion\The Birthday of Rei Ayanami
\Anime\Evangelion\Vox
\Anime\Excel Saga\OST1
\Anime\fantastic children
\Anime\FLCL OST
\Anime\Fruits Basket\Fruits Basket - Image Album
\Anime\Fruits Basket\Fruits Basket - memory for you
\Anime\Fruits Basket\Fruits Basket ~ Song for Ritsuko Okazaki -Four Seasons-
\Anime\Fruits Basket\fruits basket single
\Anime\Fruits Basket\Fruits basket single vocal album
\Anime\Full Metal Alchemist\[Nipponsei] Full Metal Alchemist MOVIE OP-ED Single - Link [L'arc~En~Ciel]
\Anime\Full Metal Alchemist\[Nipponsei] FULLMETAL ALCHEMIST THE MOVIE CONQUEROR OF SHAMBALLA ORIGINAL SOUNDTRACK (320 kbps)
\Anime\Full Metal Alchemist\Fullmetal Alchemist Complete Best
\Anime\Full Metal Alchemist\FullMetal Alchemist Hagaren song file Alphonse Elric
\Anime\Full Metal Alchemist\Fullmetal Alchemist OST 1
\Anime\Full Metal Alchemist\Fullmetal Alchemist OST 1 (Flac)
\Anime\Full Metal Alchemist\Fullmetal Alchemist OST 2
\Anime\Full Metal Alchemist\Fullmetal Alchemist OST 3
\Anime\Full Metal Alchemist\Hagaren Song File - Edward Elric Song
\Anime\Full Metal Alchemist\Hagaren song file -Roy Mustang-
\Anime\Full Metal Panic
\Anime\full moon wo sagashite
\Anime\Gatekeepers OST 1\Gatekeepers OST
\Anime\Gatekeepers OST 1\Gatekeepers Single
\Anime\Ghibli\Hauru no Ugoku Shiro (Howl's Moving Castle)\Howl's moving castle - Seikai no Yakusoku
\Anime\Ghibli\Hauru no Ugoku Shiro (Howl's Moving Castle)\Howl's Moving Castle Image Album
\Anime\Ghibli\Hauru no Ugoku Shiro (Howl's Moving Castle)\Howl's Moving Castle Original Soundtrack
\Anime\Ghibli\Kawa no Nagare no You ni - (As the River Flows) OST
\Anime\Ghibli\Kiki's delivery service\Kiki's delivery service - Hi-tech serie [incomplete]
\Anime\Ghibli\Kiki's delivery service\Kiki's delivery service - image album [incomplete]
\Anime\Ghibli\Kiki's delivery service\Kiki's delivery service - Vocal [incomplete]
\Anime\Ghibli\Kiki's delivery service\Kiki's delivery service OST [incomplete]
\Anime\Ghibli\Laputa
\Anime\Ghibli\le tombeau des lucioles
\Anime\Ghibli\Mimi wo Sumaseba\Mimi wo sumaseba image album
\Anime\Ghibli\Mononoke hime\Mononoke Hime - Image Album
\Anime\Ghibli\Mononoke hime\Mononoke Hime OST
\Anime\Ghibli\Mononoke hime\Mononoke Hime Symphonic
\Anime\Ghibli\My Neighbors The Yamadas
\Anime\Ghibli\Nausicaa\Nausicaa Image Album
\Anime\Ghibli\Nausicaa\Nausicaa of the valley of the wind
\Anime\Ghibli\neko no ongaeshi (the cat returns)
\Anime\Ghibli\porco rosso\Porco Rosso - Image Album
\Anime\Ghibli\porco rosso\Porco Rosso OST
\Anime\Ghibli\sen to chihiro no kamikakushi\sen to chihiro no kamikakushi - image album
\Anime\Ghibli\sen to chihiro no kamikakushi\sen to chihiro no kamikakushi - image album\Jaquette
\Anime\Ghibli\sen to chihiro no kamikakushi\sen to chihiro no kamikakushi OST
\Anime\Ghibli\tonari no totoro
\Anime\ghost in the shell\Gits 2 Innoncence
\Anime\ghost in the shell\Gits OST
\Anime\ghost in the shell\Stand alone complex
\Anime\Gundam\divers
\Anime\Gundam\Gundam Wing
\Anime\Gundam\Gundam Wing - Operation 4
\Anime\Gunnm\another story
\Anime\Gunnm\image album
\Anime\hack\extra
\Anime\hack\legend of the twilight ost
\Anime\hack\liminality OST
\Anime\hack\Obsession Single
\Anime\hack\ost1
\Anime\hack\ost2
\Anime\haibane renmei\haibane renmei - seinaru shoukei (image album)
\Anime\haibane renmei\Haibane Renmei Omake
\Anime\haibane renmei\Haibane Renmei OST
\Anime\Hakkenden
\Anime\Hiatari Ryoko\hiatari Ryoko - Music Diary 1
\Anime\Hiatari Ryoko\Hiatari Ryoko - Music Diary 2
\Anime\Hiatari Ryoko\Hiatari Ryoko - Original Sound Book
\Anime\hikaru no go\Album en rar (few album in .rar goes here)
\Anime\hikaru no go\autre musique
\Anime\hikaru no go\Chiba Shinpo - Kurenai no Tsuki - Sai Fujiwara - HnG
\Anime\hikaru no go\Hikaru No Go - Best Of
\Anime\hikaru no go\Kawakami Tomoko - Sora - Hikaru Shindo - HnG
\Anime\hikaru no go\Kobayashi Sanae - Kira - Akira Touya - HnG
\Anime\hikaru no go\OST1
\Anime\hikaru no go\OST2
\Anime\Hunter x Hunter\OST 1
\Anime\Hunter x Hunter\OST 2
\Anime\Hunter x Hunter\OST 2\manque track 23 a 42
\Anime\Hunter x Hunter\OST 3
\Anime\I've
\Anime\initial D
\Anime\iria
\Anime\Jin Roh
\Anime\Key the metal idol
\Anime\Kimi Ga Nozomu Eien\OP Single - Precious Memories
\Anime\Kimi Ga Nozomu Eien\Portrait 1 Mizuki
\Anime\Kimi Ga Nozomu Eien\Portrait 2 Haruka
\Anime\Kimi Ga Nozomu Eien\Portrait 3 Akane
\Anime\kumo no mukou
\Anime\Lain\opening
\Anime\Lain\First
\Anime\Les mystérieuses cites d'or\génériques
\Anime\Les mystérieuses cites d'or\reprises
\Anime\Lodoss\BEST COLLECTION
\Anime\Lodoss\OAV\OST 1
\Anime\Lodoss\OAV\OST 2
\Anime\Lodoss\OAV\OST 3
\Anime\Lodoss\Record of Lodoss War - TV\OST 1
\Anime\Lodoss\Record of Lodoss War - TV\OST 2
\Anime\Lodoss\Record of Lodoss War - TV\OST 3
\Anime\Love hina\~Memorial Max Single~ Friendship
\Anime\Love hina\Hinata Girls' Song Best ~Love Hina~\Vol 1
\Anime\Love hina\Hinata Girls' Song Best ~Love Hina~\Vol 2
\Anime\Love hina\Love Hina Comics Image Album
\Anime\Love hina\love hina OST1\CD 1\1st Term ~ Daily Life Part ~
\Anime\Love hina\love hina OST1\CD 1\2nd Term ~ Mental State Part ~
\Anime\Love hina\love hina OST1\CD 1\3rd Term ~ Theme Part ~
\Anime\Love hina\love hina OST1\CD 2
\Anime\Love hina\Love Hina Song Collection\CD 1
\Anime\Love hina\Love Hina Song Collection\CD 2
\Anime\Love hina\Love Hina Spring Special
\Anime\Love hina\Love Hina Trilogy\~Naru-Motoko-Suu hen~
\Anime\Love hina\Love Hina Trilogy\~Naru-Mutsumi-Sarah hen~
\Anime\Love hina\Love Hina Trilogy\~Naru-Shinobu-Mitsune hen~
\Anime\Love hina\Love Hina Winter Special
\Anime\Love hina\Mizutamari ni usturu sekai
\Anime\macross\For Fans Only
\Anime\macross\macross 2
\Anime\macross\macross 7
\Anime\macross\Macross plus\Macross Plus - OST 1
\Anime\macross\Macross plus\Macross Plus - OST 2
\Anime\Mahoromatic
\Anime\Man Woman
\Anime\Memories\CD 1
\Anime\Memories\CD 2
\Anime\mermaid's scar
\Anime\metropolis
\Anime\Nadesico\Nadesico The Movie The Prince of Darkness OST
\Anime\Nadesico\Ruri Hoshino - Electric Fairy
\Anime\Nadia\Nadia OST 1
\Anime\Nadia\Nadia OST 2
\Anime\Nadia\Nadia OST 3
\Anime\Nadia\Nadia OST 4
\Anime\Nana\[IY-F] ANNA inspi' NANA(BLACK STONES) - rose [Limited Edition]
\Anime\Nana\Endless story
\Anime\Nana\Love For NANA - Only 1 Tribute - Trapnest version
\Anime\Naruto\autre
\Anime\Naruto\Naruto OST 1 - Rocks
\Anime\Naruto\Naruto OST 2
\Anime\Naruto\Naruto OST 3
\Anime\Naruto\NARUTO OSTs zip (some .zip albums goes here)
\Anime\Naruto\Naruto-The Movie OST
\Anime\Naruto\openning ending
\Anime\Naruto\shippuuden
\Anime\Nazca\1- sound of nazca
\Anime\Nazca\2- sketch of nazca
\Anime\NHK special china
\Anime\Noir\Noir - blanc dans noir CD1
\Anime\Noir\Noir - blanc dans noir CD2
\Anime\Noir\Noir OST 1
\Anime\Noir\Noir OST 2
\Anime\Now and Then, Here and There
\Anime\NukuNuku Catgirl
\Anime\Patlabor
\Anime\perfect blue
\Anime\please save my earth\Please save my Earth - OST 1
\Anime\please save my earth\Please save my Earth - OST 2 [1min preview]
\Anime\please save my earth\Please save my Earth - OST3
\Anime\Princess Tutu\Princess Tutu Op-End Single
\Anime\Ragnarok Online
\Anime\rahxephon\OST 1
\Anime\rahxephon\OST 2
\Anime\rahxephon\OST 3
\Anime\ranma
\Anime\Read or Die poem\RoD Poem
\Anime\Robot Carnival
\Anime\Rurouni Kenshin\Original Movie Soundtrack
\Anime\Rurouni Kenshin\OST I
\Anime\Rurouni Kenshin\OST II
\Anime\Rurouni Kenshin\OST III
\Anime\Rurouni Kenshin\OST IV
\Anime\Rurouni Kenshin\Rurouni Kenshin - Seisou Hen OST
\Anime\Rurouni Kenshin\Rurouni Kenshin Songs
\Anime\Rurouni Kenshin\Rurouni Kenshin Songs 2
\Anime\Rurouni Kenshin\The Director's Collection\ANIMEMP3S_ORG - Rurouni Kenshin Original Soundtrack ~The Directo
\Anime\saikano
\Anime\Sailor moon\Memorial album of the Musical
\Anime\Sailor moon\Pretty Guardian Sailor Moon\Characters Singles\PGSM Character Song - Aino Minako (venus)
\Anime\Sailor moon\Pretty Guardian Sailor Moon\Characters Singles\PGSM Character Song - Hino Rei (Mars)
\Anime\Sailor moon\Pretty Guardian Sailor Moon\Characters Singles\PGSM Character Song - Kino Makoto (Jupiter)
\Anime\Sailor moon\Pretty Guardian Sailor Moon\Characters Singles\PGSM Character Song - Mizuno Ami (Mercure)
\Anime\Sailor moon\Pretty Guardian Sailor Moon\Characters Singles\PGSM Character Song - Tsukino Usagi (Moon)
\Anime\Sailor moon\Pretty Guardian Sailor Moon\Dear My Friend
\Anime\Sailor moon\Pretty Guardian Sailor Moon\DJ-Moon
\Anime\Sailor moon\Pretty Guardian Sailor Moon\DJ-Moon2
\Anime\Sailor moon\Pretty Guardian Sailor Moon\DJ-Moon3
\Anime\Sailor moon\Pretty Guardian Sailor Moon\Idol Singles - Naru and Mercury\PGSM Actress CD - Cheiko Kawabe - Be Your Girl(Naru)
\Anime\Sailor moon\Pretty Guardian Sailor Moon\Idol Singles - Naru and Mercury\PGSM Actress CD - Hama Chisaki - Koisuru Sorujaa(Sailor Mercury)
\Anime\Sailor moon\Pretty Guardian Sailor Moon\koro-chan pack1
\Anime\Sailor moon\Pretty Guardian Sailor Moon\koro-chan pack2
\Anime\Sailor moon\Pretty Guardian Sailor Moon\MOONLIGHT REAL GIRL Pretty Guardian SAILORMOON MEMORIAL CD-BOX
\Anime\Sailor moon\Pretty Guardian Sailor Moon\MOONLIGHT REAL GIRL Pretty Guardian SAILORMOON MEMORIAL CD-BOX\CD 1
\Anime\Sailor moon\Pretty Guardian Sailor Moon\MOONLIGHT REAL GIRL Pretty Guardian SAILORMOON MEMORIAL CD-BOX\CD 2
\Anime\Sailor moon\Pretty Guardian Sailor Moon\MOONLIGHT REAL GIRL Pretty Guardian SAILORMOON MEMORIAL CD-BOX\CD 3
\Anime\Sailor moon\Pretty Guardian Sailor Moon\PGSM Kirari Sailor dream single
\Anime\Saint Seiya1 - Pegasus Fantasy - Blue Forever
\Anime\Saint Seiya2 - HITS CD 1 - MakeUp
\Anime\Saint Seiya3 - Saint Seiya Original Soundtrack I
\Anime\Saint Seiya4 - HITS CD 2 - MakeUp
\Anime\Saint Seiya5 - Saint Seiya Original Soundtrack II
\Anime\Saint Seiya6 - Galaxian Wars - Dream Battle Chapter
\Anime\Saint Seiya7 - Saint Seiya CDV
\Anime\Saint Seiya8 - Saint Seiya Original Soundtrack III
\Anime\Saint Seiya9 - Saint Seiya Original Soundtrack IV
\Anime\Saint Seiya\10 - Soldier Dream - Dream Traveler
\Anime\Saint Seiya\11 - You Are my Reason to Be
\Anime\Saint Seiya\12 - Saint Seiya
\Anime\Saint Seiya\13 - Mitsuko Horie - Song of Saint Seiya
\Anime\Saint Seiya\14 - HITS CD 3 - Boys Be
\Anime\Saint Seiya\15 - Original Soundtrack V - Legend Of Crimson Youth
\Anime\Saint Seiya\16 - Original Soundtrack VI - Golden Ring Chapter
\Anime\Saint Seiya\17 - Original Soundtrack VII - Poseidon Chapter
\Anime\Saint Seiya\18 - Piano Fantasia
\Anime\Saint Seiya\19 -Original Soundtrack 8 - Warriors Of The Last Holy War
\Anime\Saint Seiya\20 - King Of The Underworld - Hades Chapter Image Album
\Anime\Saint Seiya\21 - Memorial CD Box\Disc 1 - BGM Best Selection 1
\Anime\Saint Seiya\21 - Memorial CD Box\Disc 2 - BGM Best Selection 2
\Anime\Saint Seiya\21 - Memorial CD Box\Disc 3 - Vocal Collection
\Anime\Saint Seiya\21 - Memorial CD Box\Disc 4 - Drama Tracks
\Anime\Saint Seiya\21 - Memorial CD Box\Disc 5 - Drama + Special Version
\Anime\Saint Seiya\22 - Les Chevaliers Du Zodiaque
\Anime\Saint Seiya\23 - Best Collection
\Anime\Saint Seiya\24 - Os Cavaleiros do Zodiaco
\Anime\Saint Seiya\25 - 1996 Song Collection
\Anime\Saint Seiya\26 - 1997 - Shonenki
\Anime\Saint Seiya\27 - The Gold Collection\Disc 1 - Best Song 1
\Anime\Saint Seiya\27 - The Gold Collection\Disc 2 - Best Song 2
\Anime\Saint Seiya\27 - The Gold Collection\Disc 3 - Symphonic Suites 1
\Anime\Saint Seiya\27 - The Gold Collection\Disc 4 - Symphonic Suites 2
\Anime\Saint Seiya\27 - The Gold Collection\Disc 5 - Image & Stories
\Anime\Saiyuki
\Anime\Seirei no Moribito\Seirei no Moribito - OST1
\Anime\sol bianca\Sol bianca -- Legacy OST
\Anime\sol bianca\sol bienca ost
\Anime\Spriggan
\Anime\Star Ocean\Star Ocean EX OST
\Anime\Starship Girl Yamamoto Yohko Action 1
\Anime\street fighter
\Anime\Tenchi muyo
\Anime\Touch\Music flavour 1
\Anime\Touch\Music flavour 2
\Anime\Touch\Touch
\Anime\Touch\Touch Best Song Book
\Anime\Touch\Touch original song book 3
\Anime\trigun\Donnut happy pack TV
\Anime\trigun\The first donnuts
\Anime\Tsubasa Chronicle\[Nipponsei] Tsubasa Chronicle Original Soundtrack 2
\Anime\Tsubasa Chronicle\Tsubasa divers
\Anime\Utena
\Anime\Vampire Princess Miyu
\Anime\Vandread\Vandread OST
\Anime\venus wars
\Anime\Video girl\OST 1
\Anime\Video girl\OST 2
\Anime\Weiss kreuz
\Anime\witch hunter robin
\Anime\wolf's rain\wolf's rain OST
\Anime\Wonderful days
\Anime\X - OST
\Anime\X-TV\X Character
\Anime\X-TV\X-TV OST1
\Anime\X-TV\X-TV-OST2
\Anime\Xenosaga
\Anime\Youroiden - samurai troopers\debut album
\Anime\Youroiden - samurai troopers\gun rou hen - Star child collection
\Anime\Ys Anime
\Anime\Zettai Shounen\Zettai Shounen OP Single - Hikari no Silhouette
\artiste solo\kokia - Ningen tte sonna mono ne
\artiste solo\maria-joao
\artiste solo\Nobuo uematsu\Phantasmagoria
\artiste solo\Yasunori Mitsuda\Sailing to the World
\artiste solo\Yasunori Mitsuda\Sailing to the World Piano Score
\artiste solo\Yoko Kanno\CM Works
\artiste solo\Yoko Kanno\CM Works\Perfect Rouge I II III [1min preview]
\artiste solo\Yoko Kanno\Song to Fly OST
\artiste solo\yuki kajiura
\artiste solo\Yuzo Koshiro Arrange Collection
\film\Amelie Poulain
\film\Avalon
\film\Battle Royale OST
\film\Brave heart
\film\Buffy - Once More, With Feeling
\film\Buffy - Once More, With Feeling - fr
\film\Buffy - Once More, With Feeling\Buffy - Karaoke from OMWF (Season 6 DVD Special Feature)
\film\Buffy Season1 plus Movie and Unaired Pilot
\film\Buffy Season2
\film\Dracula - Bahm stoker
\film\generique tv
\film\Le dernier des mohicans
\film\Les Choristes
\film\Lost OST
\film\LOTR 01 - The Fellowship of the ring
\film\LOTR 02 - The Two Towers Soundtrack
\film\LOTR 03 - Lord of the Rings  Return Of The King
\film\Matrix Reloaded\CD 1
\film\Matrix Reloaded\CD 2
\film\Musa, La princesse du desert
\film\Star Wars - Episode III - Revenge of the Sith Motion Picture Soundtrack
\film\Stargate SG1
\film\The 5th Element
\film\The Animatrix - The Album
\film\titanic
\film\Wonderful Life OST
\game\Actraiser Symphonic Suite
\game\Actraiser Symphonic Suite\remix
\game\Albert Odyssey Gaiden\CD1
\game\Albert Odyssey Gaiden\CD2
\game\Arc the Lad
\game\Atelier\Atelier Iris ETERNAL MANA Arranged Tracks DECEITFUL WINGS
\game\Bahamut Lagoon\CD 1
\game\Bahamut Lagoon\mini CD 2
\game\Berserk - Millenium Falcon Lost Flower
\game\Breath of fire\Breath of Fire III - Lost Songs
\game\Breath of fire\remix
\game\Bubble Bobble
\game\Castlevania\Akumajo Dracula Curse of Darkness Original Soundtrack
\game\Castlevania\Castlevania - symphony of the night OST
\game\Castlevania\Castlevania - symphony of the night sound test rip
\game\Castlevania\Castlevania IV
\game\Castlevania\Castlevania IV\CD1
\game\Castlevania\Castlevania Original Soundtrack
\game\Castlevania\remix
\game\Chocobo Dungeon\Chocobo no Fushigi na dungeon 2 OST
\game\Chrono\Chrono cross Music Selection
\game\Chrono\Chrono Cross\CD1
\game\Chrono\Chrono Cross\CD2
\game\Chrono\Chrono Cross\CD3
\game\Chrono\Chrono Trigger 99'
\game\Chrono\Chrono Trigger Arranged
\game\Chrono\Chrono Trigger Extra Tracks
\game\Chrono\Chrono Trigger Original Soundtrack\CD 1
\game\Chrono\Chrono Trigger Original Soundtrack\CD 2
\game\Chrono\Chrono Trigger Original Soundtrack\CD 3
\game\Chrono\Chrono Trigger The brink of time
\game\Chrono\Radical Dreamers
\game\Chrono\remix
\game\Dance Dance Revolution\DDR 5Th Mix
\game\Dance Dance Revolution\DDR max (6th)
\game\Dance Dance Revolution\DDR MAX 2
\game\Dancemania\Dancemania 21
\game\Dancemania\Dancemania Speed 8
\game\Dancemania\Dancemania Speed Trance Ravers
\game\Dark Chronicle\CD 1
\game\Dark Chronicle\CD 2
\game\Devil may cry
\game\diablo 2
\game\Dragon quest\Dragon Quest 3 OST
\game\Dragon quest\Dragon Quest 7 OST
\game\Dragon quest\Dragon Quest 8 OST\CD 1
\game\Dragon quest\Dragon Quest 8 OST\CD 2
\game\Dragon quest\Dragon Quest VIII Sorato Umito Daichito Norowareshi Himegimi Symphonic Suite\CD 1
\game\Dragon quest\Dragon Quest VIII Sorato Umito Daichito Norowareshi Himegimi Symphonic Suite\CD 2
\game\Einhander
\game\Enemy zero
\game\Eternal arcadia\CD1
\game\Eternal arcadia\CD2
\game\EVO Symphonic Suite
\game\F-zero\F Zero GX Complete Music Rip\Part 1
\game\F-zero\F Zero GX Complete Music Rip\Part 2
\game\F-zero\F-zero orchestral
\game\F-zero\F-Zero X Guitar Arranged
\game\F-zero\remix
\game\Falcom\Falcom Classics
\game\Falcom\falcom neo classic from studios in lodon\CD 1
\game\Falcom\falcom neo classic from studios in lodon\CD 2
\game\Final Fantasy\DIRGE of CERBERUS -FINAL FANTASY VII- Original Soundtrack
\game\Final Fantasy\Fantasy Reborn (remix)
\game\Final Fantasy\ff6 sol
\game\Final Fantasy\FFVI remix
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy - All sounds of FF1&2
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy 'S Generation' Best Collection
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy 1987-1994
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy 1994-1999 - A Musical Tribute
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy Anthology
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy Concert 2002.02.20 recording\images du concert\Gaming Intelligence Agency - 20020220 Music from Final Fantasy c
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy Concert 2002.02.20 recording\images du concert\Gamingforce Audio Final Fantasy Concert 2002 Recording (2-20-200
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy Concert 2002.02.20\Disk1
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy Concert 2002.02.20\Disk2
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicle\CD 1
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicle\CD 2
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles Opening Theme - Sound of the Wind
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy I & II Dawn of Souls\CD 1
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy I & II Dawn of Souls\CD 2
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy I & II Origins OST\Disc 1
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy I & II Origins OST\Disc 2
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy III Eternal Legend of the Wind
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy III OST
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy IV Celtic Moon
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy IV OSV
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy IV Piano
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy IX - Piano Collection
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy IX Melodies of Life
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy IX OSV\CD 1
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy IX OSV\CD 2
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy IX OSV\CD 3
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy IX OSV\CD 4
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy IX plus
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy mix
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy N Generation
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy Rememberance
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy Single Collection, Final Fantasy X, IX, VIII
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy Song Book mahoroba
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy Symphonic Suite
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy Tactics Advance, white melodies of
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy Tactics Advance\CD 1
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy Tactics Advance\CD 2
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy Tactics\CD 1
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy Tactics\CD 2
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy The spirit within
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy Unlimited OST 1 [incomplete]
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy Unlimited OST 2
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy V Dear Friends
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy V Mambo de Chocobo
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy V OST - Sheet Music
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy V OSV
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy V OSV\CD 1
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy V OSV\CD 2
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy V Piano
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy VI amateur
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy VI Grand Finale
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy VI OSV\CD 1
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy VI OSV\CD 2
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy VI OSV\CD 3
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy VI Piano collection
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy VI special track
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy VII Advent Children\CD 1
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy VII Advent Children\CD 2
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy VII OSV\CD 1
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy VII OSV\CD 2
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy VII OSV\CD 3
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy VII OSV\CD 4
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy VII Piano Collections
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy VII Reunion Tracks
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy VIII - Eye on me single
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy VIII - Fithos Lussec Wecos Vinosec
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy VIII OSV\CD 1
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy VIII OSV\CD 2
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy VIII OSV\CD 3
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy VIII OSV\CD 4
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy VIII Piano collection
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy Vocal - Love will grow
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy Vocal - Pray
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy X\Final Fantasy X - Feel - Go dream
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy X\Final Fantasy X - Maxi Single
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy X\Final Fantasy X - Yuna's mel [incomplete]
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy X\Final Fantasy X addition
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy X\Final Fantasy X Official Soundtrack [incomplete]
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy X\Final Fantasy X Piano Collection
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy X-2\Final Fantasy X-2 Eternity ~Memory of Lightwaves~
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy X-2\Final Fantasy X-2 International + Last Mission
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy X-2\Final Fantasy X-2 Piano Collection
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy X-2\CD 1
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy X-2\CD 2
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy X\CD 1
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy X\CD 2
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy X\CD 3
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy X\CD 4
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy XI - Music from the Other Side of Vana'diel THE STAR ONIONS
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy XI Chains of Promathia OST
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy XI\CD 1
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy XI\CD 2
\game\Final Fantasy\Final Fantasy XII Preview
\game\Final Fantasy\More Friends music from FINAL FANTASY ~Final Fantasy Orchestra Concert in Los Angeles 2005~
\game\Final Fantasy\More Friends music from FINAL FANTASY ~Final Fantasy Orchestra Concert in Los Angeles 2005~\infos
\game\Final Fantasy\Potion ~ relaxin' with final fantasy
\game\Final Fantasy\Potion 2 ~ relaxin' with final fantasy
\game\Final Fantasy\RIKKI - Suteki Da Ne featured in Final Fantasy X
\game\Final Fantasy\RIKKI - Suteki Da Ne featured in Final Fantasy X\Band
\game\Final Fantasy\RIKKI - Suteki Da Ne featured in Final Fantasy X\Sutekin
\game\Final Fantasy\RIKKI - Suteki Da Ne featured in Final Fantasy X\vocal violon celo piano
\game\Final Fantasy\Square Vocal Collection
\game\Final Fantasy\The Black Mages II - The Skies Above
\game\Final Fantasy\The Black Mages Live DVD-Rip [Audio-Only Version]
\game\Fire Emblem
\game\Front mission\FRONT MISSION 4 plus 1st ORIGINAL SOUNDTRACK\CD 1
\game\Front mission\FRONT MISSION 4 plus 1st ORIGINAL SOUNDTRACK\CD 2
\game\Front mission\FRONT MISSION 4 plus 1st ORIGINAL SOUNDTRACK\CD 3
\game\Front mission\FRONT MISSION 4 plus 1st ORIGINAL SOUNDTRACK\CD 4
\game\golden sun
\game\Grandia\grandia
\game\Grandia\Grandia Arrange Version ~ Vent
\game\Grandia\grandia II  music selections
\game\Grandia\Grandia II ~Deus~
\game\Grandia\Grandia II ~Melodia~
\game\Grandia\Grandia II ~Povo~
\game\Grandia\Grandia OST
\game\Grandia\Grandia OST\CD 1
\game\Grandia\Grandia OST\CD 2
\game\Grandia\Grandia OST\CD 3
\game\Grandia\Grandia OST\CD 4
\game\Guilty Gear\Guilty Gear X
\game\Guilty Gear\Guilty Gear XX Sound Alive
\game\hack\dot hack GAME MUSIC Perfect Collection
\game\hack\dot hack GAME MUSIC Perfect Collection\CD 1
\game\hack\dot hack GAME MUSIC Perfect Collection\CD 2
\game\hack\dot hack GAME MUSIC Perfect Collection\CD 3
\game\ICO ~Melody in the Mist~
\game\Iridion 3D & II Arranged Soundtrack Perfect Selection
\game\Katamari Damacy\Katamari Damacy Soundtrack ''Katamari Fortissimo Damacy''
\game\Kimi Ga Nozomu Eien\Blue Tears Single
\game\Kimi Ga Nozomu Eien\Kimi Ga Nozomu Eien OST
\game\Kingdom Hearts\Kingdom heart OST\CD 1
\game\Kingdom Hearts\Kingdom heart OST\CD 2
\game\Kingdom Hearts\Kingdom Hearts - Final Mix
\game\Kingdom Hearts\Kingdom Hearts - Utada Hikaru - Colors
\game\Kingdom Hearts\Kingdom Hearts II OST
\game\Koei game music works - Yoko Kanno Collection
\game\La Pucelle Arranged
\game\langrisser
\game\Lineage II\full
\game\Lineage II\short
\game\live a live
\game\Lunar\Lunar song\CD 1
\game\Lunar\Lunar song\CD 2
\game\Lunar\lunar the silver star story CDA
\game\Lunar\Lunarý eternal blue CDA
\game\Magna Carta\Magna Carta - The phantom of Avalanche
\game\Magna Carta\Magnacarta Sound track\CD 1
\game\Magna Carta\Magnacarta Sound track\CD 2
\game\Makai Senki Disgaea Arrange Soundtrack
\game\Melody of legend\CD 1
\game\Melody of legend\CD 2
\game\Metal gear solid\Metal Gear Solid [unknown album]
\game\Metal gear solid\Metal Gear Solid 2  -  The Other Side
\game\Metal gear solid\Metal Gear Solid 2 OST
\game\Metal gear solid\Metal Gear Solid 2 sons of liberty
\game\Metal gear solid\Metal Gear Solid 3 Snake Eater OST\CD 1
\game\Metal gear solid\Metal Gear Solid 3 Snake Eater OST\CD 2
\game\Metal gear solid\Metal Gear Solid OST
\game\Metroid\Metroid Prime & Fusion Original Soundtracks\CD 1
\game\Metroid\Metroid Prime & Fusion Original Soundtracks\CD 2
\game\Metroid\MetroidMetal
\game\Metroid\miniboss
\game\Metroid\Super Metroid Sound in Action
\game\Monkey Island
\game\Mother\Earthbound\Disc 1
\game\Mother\Earthbound\Disc 2
\game\Mother\Earthbound\Disc 3
\game\Mother\Mother 3
\game\Mother\Mother 3 n64
\game\Mother\Mother vocal OST
\game\Motoi Sakuraba Live Concert Star Ocean & Valkyrie Profile\CD 1
\game\Motoi Sakuraba Live Concert Star Ocean & Valkyrie Profile\CD 2
\game\Napple tales [incomplete]
\game\Nights into dreams\nights - sound test rip
\game\Nights into dreams\nights ost
\game\Nights into dreams\remix
\game\Nobunaga no Yabou Tenshouki
\game\Okami Original Soundtrack\CD 1
\game\Okami Original Soundtrack\CD 2
\game\Okami Original Soundtrack\CD 3
\game\Okami Original Soundtrack\CD 4
\game\Okami Original Soundtrack\CD 5
\game\Onimusha\Onimusha II Orchestral
\game\Onimusha\Onimusha II Original Sound Track
\game\Orchestral Game Concert\OGC1
\game\Orchestral Game Concert\OGC2
\game\Orchestral Game Concert\OGC3
\game\Orchestral Game Concert\OGC4
\game\Orchestral Game Concert\OGC5
\game\Osu Tatake Ouendan\VA - Osu! Tatakae! Ouendan! Original Songs
\game\Panzer dragoon saga\divers
\game\Parasite eve\Parasite Eve OSt\CD 1
\game\Parasite eve\Parasite Eve OSt\CD 2
\game\Parasite eve\Parasite Eve Remixes
\game\Phantasy star\PSO
\game\pikmin
\game\Prince of persia\Prince of Persia Warrior Within Original Soundtrack
\game\Ragnarok online\OST
\game\Ragnarok online\remix
\game\Rhapsody - A Musical Adventure
\game\Rockman\X
\game\Rockman\X4
\game\Rogue Galaxy\Rogue Galaxy Original Soundtrack
\game\Rogue Galaxy\Rogue Galaxy Premium Arrange
\game\Saga serie\piano pieces sf2 rhapsody on a theme of saga frontier 2
\game\Saga serie\Romancing Saga 3 - windy Tale
\game\Saga serie\Romancing Saga la romance
\game\Saga serie\saga frontier I (game rip) [incomplete]
\game\Saga serie\saga frontier II [incomplete]
\game\Saga serie\SaGa Frontier\Disc 1
\game\Saga serie\SaGa Frontier\Disc 2
\game\Saga serie\SaGa Frontier\Disc 3
\game\Saga serie\Unlimited SaGa - OST\CD1
\game\Saga serie\Unlimited SaGa - OST\CD2
\game\Seiken densetsu\Legend of Mana\CD 1
\game\Seiken densetsu\Legend of Mana\CD 2
\game\Seiken densetsu\remix
\game\Seiken densetsu\Secret Of Mana
\game\Seiken densetsu\Secret of Mana 2 +
\game\Seiken densetsu\Seiken Densetsu 2
\game\Seiken densetsu\Seiken Densetsu 3\Cd 1
\game\Seiken densetsu\Seiken Densetsu 3\Cd 2
\game\Seiken densetsu\Seiken Densetsu 3\Cd 3
\game\Seiken densetsu\Sword of Mana Premium Soundtrack\CD 1
\game\Seiken densetsu\Sword of Mana Premium Soundtrack\CD 2
\game\Seiken densetsu\Sword of Mana Premium Soundtrack\Sword of Mana Premium Soundtrack Bonus Disc
\game\Shadow heart\near death experience, SHADOW HEARTS Arrangetracks
\game\Shadow heart\SHADOW HEARTS FROM THE NEW WORLD Original Soundtrack
\game\Shadow of Colossus\Wander and the Colossus ~Roar of the Earth~ Original Soundtrack
\game\Shadowgate
\game\Shenmue\Juke box
\game\Shenmue\Shenmue - Orchestra Version
\game\Shenmue\Shenmue OST\CD1
\game\Shenmue\Shenmue OST\CD2
\game\Shining force\FORCE OF LIGHT
\game\Shining force\SHINING FORCE GUIDE BOOK SPECIAL SOUND CD
\game\Shining force\SHINING FORCE II SYMPHONIC SUITE
\game\Shining force\SHINING FORCE III ORIGINAL SOUNDTRACK
\game\Shining force\SHINING THE HOLY ARK ORIGINAL SOUNDTRACK
\game\Shining force\SHINING WISDOM SOUNDTRACK
\game\Shining force\SOUND STORY OF SHINING AND THE DARKNESS
\game\Shining force\SYMPHONIC SUITE THE ANOTHER STORY OF SHINING FORCE
\game\Silent Hill\Silent hill 1 OST
\game\Silent Hill\Silent Hill 3 Soundtrack Demo
\game\Sonic\Sonic Adventure 2 Vocal Album
\game\Soukaigi
\game\Soul Calibur II\CD 1
\game\Soul Calibur II\CD 2
\game\Soul edge
\game\Star ocean\Remix
\game\Star ocean\Star Ocean - Second Story OST\CD 1
\game\Star ocean\Star Ocean - Second Story OST\CD 2
\game\Star ocean\star ocean arranged
\game\Star ocean\Star ocean OST\CD1
\game\Star ocean\Star ocean OST\CD2
\game\Star ocean\Star Ocean Perfect Sound Collection
\game\Star ocean\Star Ocean The Second Story Fantasy Megamix
\game\Star ocean\Star Ocean Till the End of Time Arrange Album
\game\Star ocean\Star Ocean Till the End of Time Director's Cut OST
\game\Star ocean\Star Ocean Till the End of Time OST 1\CD 1
\game\Star ocean\Star Ocean Till the End of Time OST 1\CD 2
\game\Star ocean\Star Ocean Till the End of Time OST 2\CD 1
\game\Star ocean\Star Ocean Till the End of Time OST 2\CD 2
\game\Suikoden\Genso Suikoden II - Orrizonte
\game\Suikoden\genso suikoden II\CD 1
\game\Suikoden\genso suikoden II\CD 2
\game\Suikoden\genso suikoden II\CD 3
\game\Suikoden\genso suikoden II\CD 4
\game\Suikoden\Genso Suikoden III - Ongakushu ~Kaze No Zawameki~
\game\Suikoden\Genso Suikoden III - Original SoundTrack\CD 1
\game\Suikoden\Genso Suikoden III - Original SoundTrack\CD 2
\game\Suikoden\Genso Suikoden III Music Collection ~Rustling of the Wind~
\game\Suikoden\Genso Suikoden IV Music Collection ~Another World~
\game\Suikoden\Genso Suikoden IV Original Soundtrack\CD 1
\game\Suikoden\Genso Suikoden IV Original Soundtrack\CD 2
\game\Suikoden\Genso Suikoden Music Collection - Ongakushu - Produced by Hiroyuki Namba
\game\Suikoden\Genso Suikoden Music Collection ~Celtic Collection~
\game\Suikoden\Genso Suikoden Ongakushu Produced by Kentarou Haneda
\game\Suikoden\Genso Suikoden OST\CD1
\game\Suikoden\Genso Suikoden OST\CD2
\game\Suikoden\Genso Suikoden Piano Collection ~Avertunerio Antes Lance Mao~
\game\Suikoden\Genso Suikoden The Divine Oath
\game\Suikoden\Genso Suikoden V Limited Edition Music CD
\game\Suikoden\Genso Suikoden Vocal Collection ~Faraway Star Echoes Of Love~
\game\Suikoden\Genso Suikoden Vocal Collection ~La passione commuove la stori
\game\Suikoden\Genso Suikogaiden Vol 1 - Swordsmen Of Harmonia\CD 1
\game\Suikoden\Genso Suikogaiden Vol 1 - Swordsmen Of Harmonia\CD 2
\game\Suikoden\Genso Suikogaiden Vol 2
\game\Super Mario RPG\CD 1
\game\Super Mario RPG\CD 2
\game\Super Smash Brothers Melee
\game\Tales of\Tales of Destiny
\game\Tales of\Tales of Eternia - Flying Single
\game\Tales of\Tales Of Eternia - Garnet Grow
\game\Tales of\Tales of Eternia (Remastered Audio)\Disc 1
\game\Tales of\Tales of Eternia (Remastered Audio)\Disc 2
\game\Tales of\Tales of Legendia Original Soundtrack
\game\Tales of\Tales of Phantasia Single
\game\Tales of\Tales of Phantasia\Disc 1
\game\Tales of\Tales of Phantasia\Disc 2
\game\Tales of\Tales of Rebirth\CD 1
\game\Tales of\Tales of Rebirth\CD 2
\game\Tales of\Tales of Rebirth\CD 3
\game\Tales of\Tales of Rebirth\CD 4
\game\terranigma
\game\Turrican\Turican I
\game\Turrican\Turrican II
\game\Unreal Tournament
\game\Vagrant Story\CD 1
\game\Vagrant Story\CD 2
\game\Valkyrie profile\Valkyrie Profile - Arranged
\game\Valkyrie profile\Valkyrie profile CD1
\game\Valkyrie profile\Valkyrie profile Voice Mix Arrange
\game\Vampire The mascarade
\game\Wild arms\remix
\game\Wild arms\Wild Arms 3\Cd 1
\game\Wild arms\Wild Arms OST
\game\Wild arms\WILD ARMS the 4th Detonator ORIGINAL SCORE\CD 1
\game\Wild arms\WILD ARMS the 4th Detonator ORIGINAL SCORE\CD 2
\game\Wild arms\WILD ARMS the 4th Detonator ORIGINAL SCORE\CD 3
\game\Wild arms\WILD ARMS the 4th Detonator ORIGINAL SCORE\CD 4
\game\Wild arms\Wild arms vocal
\game\WipeOut\Wipe Out
\game\WipeOut\Wipe Out 3
\game\Xenosaga\episode1\DigiCube original Xenosaga music CD
\game\Xenosaga\episode1\preview track
\game\Xenosaga\episode1\xenosaga -  kokoro
\game\Xenosaga\episode1\Xenosaga OST\CD 1
\game\Xenosaga\episode1\Xenosaga OST\CD 2
\game\Xenosaga\Episode2\Xenosaga II movie scene\CD 1
\game\Xenosaga\Episode2\Xenosaga II movie scene\CD 2
\game\Xenosaga\episode5\remix
\game\Xenosaga\episode5\Xenogears Creid
\game\Xenosaga\episode5\Xenogears OST\CD 1
\game\Xenosaga\episode5\Xenogears OST\CD 2
\game\Xenosaga\tgs
\game\Xenosaga\tgs\remix
\game\Xenosaga\Xenosaga Freaks Reservation Privilege CD
\game\YS\Ys healing
\game\YS\Ys IV
\game\YS\Ys V
\game\Zelda\Hyrule Symphony
\game\Zelda\Nintendo Sound History Series Zelda The Music
\game\Zelda\The Legend of Zelda ~Takt of Wind~ OST\CD 1
\game\Zelda\The Legend of Zelda ~Takt of Wind~ OST\CD 2
\game\Zelda\Zelda 2002
\game\Zoe\ANUBIS Zone of the Enders 2 OST
\game\Zoe\Beyond the Bounds Theme from ''ANUBIS''
\game\Zwei!!\CD 1
\game\Zwei!!\CD 2
\J-pop\aiko
\J-pop\aiko\Natsu fuku
\J-pop\Akino Arai\Furu Platinum
\J-pop\ayumi hamasaki\Ayumi Hamazaki
\J-pop\ayumi hamasaki\dearest
\J-pop\ayumi hamasaki\I am
\J-pop\ayumi hamasaki\M single
\J-pop\ayumi hamasaki\Unite
\J-pop\BeFor U
\J-pop\chihiro onitsuka\Chihiro Onitsuka
\J-pop\chihiro onitsuka\falling stars
\J-pop\chihiro onitsuka\Infection single
\J-pop\chihiro onitsuka\insomnia
\J-pop\chihiro onitsuka\this armor
\J-pop\Every Little Things\[album inconnu]
\J-pop\Every Little Things\4 FORCE
\J-pop\Every Little Things\Common place
\J-pop\Every Little Things\Jump single
\J-pop\Gackt\Gackt - REDEMPTION
\J-pop\Glay
\J-pop\Hikaru Utada
\J-pop\hitomi
\J-pop\hitomi\samurai drive
\J-pop\Kaori Mochida
\J-pop\Kazumasa Oda\kirakira
\J-pop\Kiroro
\J-pop\larc en ciel\albums\ark
\J-pop\larc en ciel\albums\clicked singles best 13
\J-pop\larc en ciel\albums\dune
\J-pop\larc en ciel\albums\Ectomorphed Works
\J-pop\larc en ciel\albums\heart
\J-pop\larc en ciel\albums\heavenly
\J-pop\larc en ciel\albums\Ray
\J-pop\larc en ciel\albums\Real
\J-pop\larc en ciel\albums\Tierra
\J-pop\larc en ciel\albums\True
\J-pop\larc en ciel\non trié
\J-pop\larc en ciel\singles
\J-pop\larc en ciel\solo
\J-pop\Matsuura aya
\J-pop\Namie Amuro
\J-pop\Rie Fu\Rie Fu
\J-pop\Sana\Sana - Mode
\J-pop\Sana\Sana - Mode II
\J-pop\sazan
\J-pop\seki tomokazu
\J-pop\the pillows\fool on the planet
\J-pop\urufuruzu\Ashita ga arusa (georgia te kimashou hen) (lets go to Georgia)
\J-pop\variete\bebe
\J-pop\variete\Pizzicato Five
\J-pop\Wakeshima Kanon - Shinshoku Dolce
\J-pop\x_japan\X japan Perfect Best\CD1
\J-pop\x_japan\X japan Perfect Best\CD2
\J-pop\x_japan\X-Japan - Art Of Life
\J-pop\x_japan\X-Japan - Blue Blood
\J-pop\Zone
\variete\aerosmith - Nine lives
\variete\aqua
\variete\cardigans
\variete\cranberries
\variete\Dark_Sanctuary
\variete\Dido - Life For Rent
\variete\Francis Cabrel
\variete\Helene Segara
\variete\Lene Marlin
\variete\Louise attaque
\variete\Nightwish
\variete\Saez
\variete\The Corrs - Talk On Corners
\not sorted yet\[Nipponsei] Mushishi Soundtrack 1
\not sorted yet\[Nipponsei] Mushishi Soundtrack 2
\not sorted yet\2006-03-29\Genso Suikoden V Original Soundtrack
\not sorted yet\2006-03-29\Tales of the Abyss Original Soundtrack
\not sorted yet\2006-04-08\Breath of Fire Original Soundtrack Special Box
\not sorted yet\2006-05-31\Final Fantasy XII Original Soundtrack
\not sorted yet\2006-06-23\Atelier Iris GRAND FANTASM Original Soundtrack
\not sorted yet\2006-06-27\FM Sound Module Maniax
\not sorted yet\2006-06-27\Mother 1+2 midi Piano Version
\not sorted yet\2006-06-29\Kenji Ito Piano Works Collection ~Everlasting Melodies~
\not sorted yet\2006-07-13\Xenosaga III Original Sound Best Tracks
\not sorted yet\2006-08-19\Valkyrie Profile 2 -Silmeria- Arrange Album
\not sorted yet\2006-08-26\Atelier Iris ETERNAL MANA 2 Arranged Tracks RED LUCIFER RISING
\not sorted yet\2006-08-28\Valkyrie Profile 2 -Silmeria- Voice Mix Album
\not sorted yet\2006-09-21\Final Fantasy III Original Soundtrack
\not sorted yet\2006-09-21\Front Mission Online Original Soundtrack
\not sorted yet\2006-10-07\Motoi Sakuraba Live 2006 -Valkyrie Profile 2-
\not sorted yet\2006-10-18\LocoRoco's Song -LocoRoco Original Soundtrack-
\not sorted yet\2006-11-16\MOTHER 3+
\not sorted yet\2006-11-29\Castlevania 20th Anniversary Premium Music Collection
\not sorted yet\2006-12-11\Eternity - Nobuo Uematsu with Ian Gillan
\not sorted yet\2007-01-24\Seiken Densetsu 4 Original Soundtrack -Sanctuary-
\not sorted yet\2007-03-31\Akumajo Dracula Gallery of Labyrinth Original Soundtrack
\not sorted yet\2007-04-01\Final Fantasy XI Original Soundtrack Premium Box
\not sorted yet\2007-04-19\Seiken Densetsu Heroes of Mana Original Soundtrack
\not sorted yet\2007-08-04\Final Fantasy Finest Box
\not sorted yet\2007-09-21\Bladestorm The Hundred Years' War Original Soundtrack
\not sorted yet\2007-09-21\Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles Ring of Fates Original Soundtrack
\not sorted yet\2007-10-10\Crisis Core -Final Fantasy VII- Original Soundtrack
\not sorted yet\2007-10-29\Odin Sphere Original Soundtrack
\not sorted yet\2007-11-29\Final Fantasy Tactics A2 The Sealed Grimoire Original Soundtrack
\not sorted yet\2007-11-29\Secret of Evermore
\not sorted yet\2007-12-18\Lumines remixes winter
\not sorted yet\2007-12-18\Tsuki no Akari -Final Fantasy IV Theme of Love-
\not sorted yet\2008-01-26\Chocobo's Mysterious Dungeon ~Labyrinth of Forgotten Time~ Original Soundtrack
\not sorted yet\2008-01-26\Devil May Cry 4 Special Soundtrack
\not sorted yet\2008-01-26\Forest of glass - Motoi Sakuraba
\not sorted yet\2008-01-31\Final Fantasy IV Original Soundtrack
\not sorted yet\2008-01-31\Muchi Muchi Pork! Original Sound Track
\not sorted yet\2008-03-21\Omega Five Soundtrack
\not sorted yet\2008-03-21\Ryu ga Gotoku Kenzan! Original Sound Track
\not sorted yet\2008-03-21\The Black Mages III Darkness and Starlight
\not sorted yet\2008-04-07\Armored Core for Answer Original Soundtrack
\not sorted yet\2008-04-07\drammatica -The Very Best of Yoko Shimomura-
\not sorted yet\2008-05-29\Metal Gear Solid 4 Guns of the Patriots Original Soundtrack
\not sorted yet\2008-07-19\Final Fantasy XI Piano Collections
\not sorted yet\2008-07-19\Final Fantasy XI Wings of the Goddess Original Soundtrack
\not sorted yet\2008-07-19\Poison Pink Complete SoundTrack
\not sorted yet\2008-07-20\Game Music Concert 2 -The Best Selection-
\not sorted yet\2008-07-20\Game Music Concert 3
\not sorted yet\2008-07-20\Game Music Concert 4 -Live Best Collection-
\not sorted yet\2008-07-20\Game Music Concert 5 -Live Best Collection-
\not sorted yet\2008-08-10\Final Fantasy Remix
\not sorted yet\2008-08-10\The Outer Rim
\not sorted yet\2008-11-25\Valkyrie Profile -Covenant of the Plume- Arrange Album
\not sorted yet\2008-11-25\Valkyrie Profile -Covenant of the Plume- Original Sound Track
\not sorted yet\2008-12-12\The Last Remnant Original Soundtrack
\not sorted yet\2008-12-31\Chrono Trigger Orchestra Extra Soundtrack
\not sorted yet\2008-12-31\Echoes of War
\not sorted yet\2008-12-31\Rockman 9 Arrange Soundtrack
\not sorted yet\2009-01-01\BlazBlue -Calamity Trigger- Original Soundtrack
\not sorted yet\2009-01-01\Dissidia -Final Fantasy- Original Soundtrack
\not sorted yet\2009-01-01\Lord of Vermilion Original Soundtrack
\not sorted yet\2009-02-24\Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles Echoes of Time Original Soundtrack
\not sorted yet\2009-02-24\LocoRoco's Song 2 -LocoRoco 2 Original Soundtrack-
\not sorted yet\2009-04-19\Shin Sangokumusou Multi Raid Original Sound Track
\not sorted yet\2009-04-19\Star Ocean -The Last Hope- Original Soundtrack
\not sorted yet\2009-05-19\Afrika Original Soundtrack
\not sorted yet\2009-05-19\Akumajo Dracula Judgment Original Soundtrack
\not sorted yet\2009-05-19\Star Ocean -The Last Hope- Arrange Soundtrack
\not sorted yet\2009-05-27\Kingdom Hearts Piano Collections
\not sorted yet\Ayaya
\not sorted yet\BLOOD+ OST's, OP's, ED's, & Image Album\BLOOD+ Ending 1 - Kataritsugu Koto [Hajime Chitose]
\not sorted yet\BLOOD+ OST's, OP's, ED's, & Image Album\BLOOD+ Ending 2 - CRY NO MORE [Nakashima Mika]
\not sorted yet\BLOOD+ OST's, OP's, ED's, & Image Album\BLOOD+ Ending 3 - This Love [Angela Aki]
\not sorted yet\BLOOD+ OST's, OP's, ED's, & Image Album\BLOOD+ Ending 4 - Brand New Map [K]
\not sorted yet\BLOOD+ OST's, OP's, ED's, & Image Album\BLOOD+ Opening 1 - Aozora no Namida [Hiromi Takahashi]
\not sorted yet\BLOOD+ OST's, OP's, ED's, & Image Album\BLOOD+ Opening 2 - SEASON'S CALL [HYDE]
\not sorted yet\BLOOD+ OST's, OP's, ED's, & Image Album\BLOOD+ Opening 3 - Colors of the Heart [UVERworld]
\not sorted yet\BLOOD+ OST's, OP's, ED's, & Image Album\BLOOD+ Opening 4 - Raion [Jinn]
\not sorted yet\BLOOD+ OST's, OP's, ED's, & Image Album\BLOOD+ Original Soundtrack
\not sorted yet\BLOOD+ OST's, OP's, ED's, & Image Album\BLOOD+ Original Soundtrack 2
\not sorted yet\chobit
\not sorted yet\Chrono Symphonic\Chrono Symphonic (flac version)\CD1
\not sorted yet\Chrono Symphonic\Chrono Symphonic (flac version)\CD2
\not sorted yet\Chrono Symphonic\Chrono Symphonic (mp3 version)\CD1
\not sorted yet\Chrono Symphonic\Chrono Symphonic (mp3 version)\CD2
\not sorted yet\Death note
\not sorted yet\Dragon Quest IV Symphonic Suite, London Video (PCVX-10063)
\not sorted yet\Fairyland\Fairyland - (2001) Realm Of Wonders
\not sorted yet\Fairyland\FAIRYLAND - Of Wars in Osyrhia (2003)
\not sorted yet\Fairyland\Fairyland - The Fall Of An Empire - 2006
\not sorted yet\Fuujin Monagatari Original Soundtrack Image Album
\not sorted yet\OCR01001 to OCR01250
\not sorted yet\ONE PIECE SUPER BEST\Disc 1
\not sorted yet\ONE PIECE SUPER BEST\Disc 2
\not sorted yet\Osu 2
\not sorted yet\sassy girl OST
\not sorted yet\Tour de Japon DVD - Music from Final Fantasy [DivX Video]




To make a folder listing, run this .bat :
dir /s /on /oe /b *. > list.txt


----------



## Psyfira (Sep 24, 2009)

Picking favourites:
3 Doors Down - The Better Life / Away From The Sun /  Seventeen Days
A - Hi-Fi Serious
Alkaline Trio - From Here To Infirmary
CKY - Infiltrate Destroy Rebuild / Volume 1
Finch - What it is to Burn / Say Hello to Sunshine / Finch - Finch (EP)
Incubus - Morning View
Linkin Park - Hybrid Theory
Lost Prophets - The Fake Sound Of Progress / Start Something
Panic At The Disco - A Fever You Can't Sweat Out
Nickelback - Silver Side Up
Offspring - Americana
Rammstein - Mutter
Snow Patrol - Final Straw
The Fratellis - Costello Music / Here We Stand
The Matrix OST
Underworld OST

And everything else:


Spoiler



A Perfect Circle - Mer de Noms
A Perfect Circle - Thirteenth Step
Adema - Adema
Alanis Morissette - Jagged Little Pill
Alien Ant Farm - ANThology
Alkaline Trio - Crimson
Alkaline Trio - Good Morning
Ash - Free All Angels
Audioslave - Audioslave
AvillA - Accidents Will Happen
Avril Lavigne - Let Go
Blur - The Best Of
Bowling For Soup - Drunk Enough To Dance
Disturbed - The Sickness
Drowning Pool - Desensitized
Evanescence - Fallen
Evanescence - The Open Door
Fall Out Boy - From Under The Cork Tree
Fall Out Boy - Infinity On High / Leaked In London EP
Filter - The Amalgamut
Final Fantasy VII - Voices of the Lifestream
Franz Ferdinand - Franz Ferdinand
Garbage - Garbage
Garbage - Version 2.0
Good Charlotte - Young And The Hopeless
Green Day - American Idiot
Green Day - Dookie
Green Day - Warning
Hoobastank - Hoobastank
Hoobastank - The Reason
Incubus - Make Yourself
Interview With The Vampire OST
Kaiser Chiefs - Employment
Kasabian - Empire
Kasabian - Processed Beats
Keane - Hopes and Fears
Kerrang 2-3
Kerrang 4
Liberty 37 - The Greatest Gift
Limp Bizkit - Chocolate Starfish and the Hot dog Flavored Water
Linkin Park - Meteora
Linkin Park - Minutes To Midnight
Lost Prophets - Liberation Transmission
Muse - Absolution
Muse - Origin Of Symmetry
Nerf Herder - How to Meet Girls
New Found Glory - Sticks And Stones
Nickelback - The Long Road
Nickelback - The State
Nine Inch Nails - (Discography)
Nine Inch Nails - Pretty Hate Machine
Nirvana - Nevermind
NOFX - Heavy Petting Zoo
Prodigy - The Fat of the Land
Puddle Of Mudd - Come Clean
Queen Of The Damned OST
Razorlight - Razorlight
Razorlight - Up All Night
Red Hot Chilli Peppers - By The Way
Revolutions
Slipknot - Slipknot
Snow Patrol - Eyes Open
Snow Patrol - A Hundred Million Suns
Static X - Machine
Stereophonics - Roll Up and Shine
Stereophonics - Word Gets Around
Sum 41 - All Killer No Filler
Sum 41 - Does This Look Infected
System of a Down - Mesmerise
System Of A Down - Toxicity
The All-American Rejects - Move Along
The Darkness - Permission To Land
The Killers - Hot Stuff
The Killers - Sam's Town
The Rasmus - Dead letters 2003
Travis - The Man Who


(Well, almost everything else. The cheesy pop CD's I had when I was 14 don't count.)

And I just found The Crow OST in my CD cabinet. Didn't even know I had that :S


----------



## anaxs (Sep 24, 2009)

i have alott of songs and i cant post them all but il post my favs

karl wolf-africa
black eyed peas-i gotta feeling
black eyed peas-boom boom pow
fire burning
in the end
american idiot
i kno u want me

i dont know who produced the last four songs but watever


----------



## Jaems (Sep 24, 2009)

810 albums, 13,000+ songs, 65GB.

I can't really narrow down my music, so I'll just say my music is superior to yours.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Sep 25, 2009)

Lots but I can't remember.


----------



## WhySoSerious70 (Sep 26, 2009)

This would take countless hours of time to compile a list. Let's just say I got a lot of stuff.


----------



## bp2000 (Sep 26, 2009)

i WAS A PIRATE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 now i buy from rhapsody and i have way to many songs to list


----------



## Jan1tor (Nov 30, 2009)

Way too many to list. Stopped printing it when it got to 52 pages in a #10 font.
Let's just say 137 MP3 CDs. That's about 5 to 8 albums each.
Of everything Rock, Jazz, Pop, Techno, I like just about everything except Gospel and Country & Hard Rap.


----------



## R2DJ (Nov 30, 2009)

I really need to update mine! I got 1200 songs (according to iTunes) and it varies from Westlife, Coldplay, Craig David (yes, I am a fan) to Rush, Sabbath, Queen(I have a lot of rock songs) to Kanye West, Outkast, Black Eyed Peas, etc. I am Filipino so I got some of OPM (Original Pilipino Music)

I'm planning to update it though...


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 30, 2009)

I own zero hard copies of any music. Nothing. Zip. Nada.

However, I have about 650 mp3 files in my library (good bitrates) of some cool music. My collection grows daily, and I like to delete songs from albums that I will most likely not enjoy listening to again. (Example: I only kept three songs from Black Sabbath's _Sabotage_)

Artists range from Heavy Metal to Electric Blues.


----------



## myuusmeow (Dec 1, 2009)

I have these plus a lot of songs without the rest of the album:
"Weird Al" Yankovic - Straight Outta Lynwood
Daft Punk - Homework
Daft Punk - Live in Rex Club
Daft Punk - Alive 1997 (actually just 1 single 45 min song)
Daft Punk - Discovery
Daft Punk - Human After All
Daft Punk - Alive 2007
Kanye West - Late Registration
Kanye West - College Dropout
Kanye West - Graduation
Kanye West - 808s and Heartbreaks
Micheal Jackson - Thriller
Rammstein - Herzeleid
Rammstein - Sehnsucht
Rammstein - Live in Berlin
Rammstein - Mutter
Rammstein - Reise, Reise
Rammstein - Rosenrot
Rammstein - Völkerball
Rammstein - Liebe ist für alle da (I hope they tour near me probably not tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Super Mash Bros - All About the Scrillions
White Gold and the Calcium Twins - All I Can Give is 2% (Got milk?)


----------



## Satangel (Dec 1, 2009)

I got about 12.3 GB of music, and there are 42 albums in it.
Can't be arsed to write them all up.


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Dec 1, 2009)

http://pastebin.com/f4cc7cf35




like 22 GB at like 390 Albums.


----------



## Vater Unser (Dec 2, 2009)

Maybe the OP meant _legally purchased_ downloads when he said that downloads count, too...

Anyway, I legally own about 20 CDs and about 100 vinyls, and on the not-so-legal side roughly 200gigs of digital music, although they're DJ mixes for the most part (which doesn't change the fact it's all music...).


----------



## Raika (Dec 20, 2009)

Most of my collection is made up of... uhh... mostly Anime songs.


----------



## petspaps (Dec 20, 2009)

Out of my 50+ gigs worth, 

ACDC - Back in black
ACDC - Shook Me all night long
ACDC - Thunderstruck
KISS - Rock n roll all nite
KISS - Detroit Rock City
Santana - Smooth
Santana - Just Feel Better
Green Day - 21 Guns
Green Day - Time of your life

and moreeeeeeee


----------



## Cyan (Dec 20, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Most of my collection is made up of... uhh... mostly Anime songs.


Oh, you've just gain my "musical friend" rank 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



There are not a lot of people here listening to OST only.


----------



## Ryufushichou (Dec 20, 2009)

Mainly anime and game music...

Always been a fan of the .hack  and DMC soundtracks


----------



## Issac (Dec 20, 2009)

Psyfira, I love your music collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's mine, but it's FAR from complete 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have quite a few more vinyls not listed and some ep's and stuff.. Someday though, someday, I'll make a complete list! With pictures of what needs pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Please note, that these are LEGAL bought copies, and only a few legally downloaded titles (like the itunes exclusive death cab album... obviously).


Spoiler



Alien Ant Farm - ANThology
Aparatec - Vemeer EP
August in Fall - August in Fall
Avril Lavigne - Let Go
Bayside - Bayside
Blink-182 - Blink-182
Bloc Party - A Weekend In The City
Bright Eyes - A Christmas Album
Bright Eyes - Cassadaga
Bright Eyes - Digital Ash In A Digital Urn
Bright Eyes - Fevers & Mirrors
Bright Eyes - Fevers and Mirrors
Bright Eyes - Four Winds [EP]
Bright Eyes - I'm Wide Awake It's Morning
Bright Eyes - Letting Off The Happiness
Bright Eyes - Lifted Or The Story Is In The Soil, Keep
Bright Eyes - Noise Floor_ Rarities 1998-2005
Bright Eyes - Susan Miller Rag
Bright Eyes + Son, Ambulance - Insound Tour Support Series No 12
Bright Eyes + Son, Ambulance - Oh Holy Fools
Casiotone For The Painfully Alone - Answering Machine Music
Chiodos - All's Well That Ends Well

Codes In The Clouds - Distant Street Lights / Fractures





Codes In The Clouds - Paper Canyon
Coheed & Cambria - Good Apollo, I'm Burning Star IV, Volume
Coldplay - A Rush Of Blood To The Head
Coldplay - Parachutes
Conor Oberst - Conor Oberst
Cursive - Mama, I'm Swollen
Cursive - Mama, I'm Swollen (Bonus Tracks)
Daft Punk - Daft Club
Daft Punk - Discovery
Death Cab For Cutie - Narrow Stairs
Death Cab For Cutie - Plans
Death Cab For Cutie - Stability EP
Death Cab For Cutie - Studio X Sessions (iTunes Exclusive)
Death Cab For Cutie - The Photo Album
Death Cab For Cutie - Transatlanticism
Death Cab For Cutie - We Have the Facts and We're Voting Yes
Desaparecidos - Read Music/Speak Spanish
Dir en grey - Vulgar
Dntel - Dumb Luck
Dntel - Dumb Luck _ 40 Minute Drone Piece
Douglas Lucas - The Advesa
Douglas Lucas - The North - Private Edition
Ed Harcourt - Strangers
Emil Jensen - Emil Jensen
Emil Jensen - Maj förra året
Emil Jensen - Orka då
Eminem - The Marshall Mathers LP
envy - Abyssal
envy - All The Footprints You've Ever Left And
envy - Insomniac doze
envy + Yaphet Kotto + This Machine Kills - A Collaboration Songs
envy + Thursday - Split
Familjen - Det snurrar i min skalle
Final Fantasy OST - Final Fantasy X Piano Collections
From First To Last - Dear Diary, My Teen Angst Has A Bodycount
Frou Frou - Details
Glasvegas - Glasvegas (Deluxe Edition)
Gorillaz - Gorillaz [UK]
Green Day - American Idiot
Imogen Heap - Speak For Yourself

Jeniferever - Choose A Bright Morning





Jeniferever - From Across The Sea 7"





Joan Of Arc - How Can Anything So Little Be Any More?
Joan Of Arc - How Memory Works
Joan Of Arc - The Gap
Jónsi & Alex - All Animals
Jónsi & Alex - Riceboy Sleeps

Kariann - It's What Matters!!!





Kristian Anttila - Innan bomberna
Kyte - Kyte
Kyte - Kyte [JP]
Kyte - Upcoming Album
Lagwagon - Blaze
Lagwagon - Double Plaidinum
Lagwagon - Hoss
Lagwagon - I Think My Older Brother Used To Listen
Lagwagon - Let's Talk About Feelings
Lagwagon - Let's Talk About Leftovers
Lagwagon - Resolve
Last Days Of April - If You Lose It
Lesli - Summer, Winter & Blood
Linkin Park - Hybrid Theory
Linkin Park - Meteora
Linkin Park - Reanimation
Logh - North
Matchbook Romance - Stories And Alibis
Matchbook Romance - Voices
Me First & The Gimme Gimmes - Take A Break
Mew - A Triumph For Man
Mew - And The Glass Handed Kites
Mew - Frengers
Mew - Half Of The World Is Watching Me
Muse - Black Holes And Revelations
Muse - The Resistance
My Chemical Romance - Three Cheers For Sweet Revenge
National Product - Luna
Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds - Abattoir Blues (Disc 1)
Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds - The Lyre Of Orpheus [Disc 2]
Papa Roach - Getting Away With Murder
Papa Roach - Infest
Papa Roach - Lovehatetragedy
Papa Roach - Metamorphosis
Papa Roach - The Paramour Sessions
Pg. Lost - Yes I Am
Poe - Haunted
Poe - Hello
Queens Of The Stone Age - Songs For The Deaf [Europe]
Record Playing Lover's Game - Disco Frankenstein
RedLight - Just A Phase
Regina Spektor - Begin To Hope
Regina Spektor - Soviet Kitsch
Rhapsody - Symphony Of Enchanted Lands II -The Dark
Rhapsody - Tales From The Emerald Sword Saga
Rhapsody - The Magic Of The Wizard's Dream [CD Sing
Rhapsody Feat. Christopher Lee - The Magic Of The Wizard's Dream [CD Sing
Rhapsody Of Fire - Triumph Or Agony
Rilo Kiley - Intial Friend
Rilo Kiley - More Adventurous
Rilo Kiley - The Execution of All Things
Rilo Kiley - Under the Blacklight
Rival Consoles - Helvetica
Joey Cape + Tony Sly - Acoustic
Various - Across The Universe (OST)
Various - Erased Tapes Collection I
Postal Service - Give Up
Various - Insound Tour Support Collection
Various - Mia Kat Empire Compilation
Various - Protect - A Benefit for the NAPC
Various - Short Music For Short People
Shpongle - Tales of the Inexpressible
Various - The Arvika 2006 CD
Various - The OC Mix 1
Saosin - Saosin
Saosin - Saosin EP
Saosin - Translating The Name
Saves The Day - Can't Slow Down
Saves The Day - Stay What You Are
Senses Fail - Still Searching
Serj Tankian - Elect The Dead
Seven Feet Four - Departure Arrival
Sigur Rós - ( )
Sigur Rós - Ágætis Byrjun
Sigur Rós - Hvarf-Heim (Heim) [Disc 2]
Sigur Rós - Hvarf-Heim (Hvarf) [Disc 1]
Sigur Rós - Með Suð Í Eyrum Við Spilum Endalaust
Sigur Rós - Untitled Ep
Sigur Rós - Sæglópur [EP]
Sigur Rós - Von
Slagsmålsklubben - Den Svenske Disco
Sleeping Beauty - Lets Take A Ride EP
Soko - Not Sokute
Someone Still Loves You, Boris Yeltsin - Broom
Someone Still Loves You, Boris Yeltsin - Pershing

Someone Still Loves You, Boris Yeltsin + Puzzle - Split





Son, Ambulance - Euphemystic
Son, Ambulance - Key
Taking Back Sunday - Tell All Your Friends
The American Dollar - The American Dollar
The American Dollar - The Technicolour Sleep
The Beatles - Across The Universe Real
The Black Mages - The Black Mages
The Fall of Troy - Doppelganger
The Fall of Troy - Manipulator
The Fall of Troy - Phantom on the Horizon
The Juliana Theory - Deadbeat Sweetheartbeat
The Juliana Theory - Emotion Is Dead
The Juliana Theory - Love
The Juliana Theory - Music From Another Room [EP]
The Juliana Theory - Understand This Is A Dream
The Juliana Theroy + Dawson High - Split
The Juliana Theory + The Grey A.M. + Onelinedrawing - Three-Way Split
The Juliana Theory + Vendetta Red - Tour Sampler
The Lonely Island - Jizz In My Pants [Single]
The Mars Volta - Frances The Mute
The Mars Volta - The Bedlam In Goliath
The Quarterhorse - Promo EP 2006
The River Phoenix - Demos / Private

The River Phoenix - I'm USA, You're Canada - EP (UNRELEASED VINYL!!!)









The River Phoenix - Ritual

The Western Civilization - Letters Of Resignation





The Western Civilization - The Western Civilization
Thom Yorke - The Eraser
Timo Räisänen - I'm Indian
Timo Räisänen - Love Will Turn You Around
"Weird Al" Yankovic - Straight Outta Lynwood
Ólafur Arnalds - Found Songs
???? × ???? - ???



EDIT: Added the few scanned pictures I had.... I assure you there's more


----------



## delta123 (Dec 20, 2009)

Nice collection there Issac. there are somethere that have peaked my interest and might have to look into that.

for me my main collection is

Joshua Radin - Simple Times, First Between 3rd and 4th, We Were Here, Unclear Sky EP
Ingrid Michelson - Complete Discography
Wicked (Original Broadway Cast Recording)
The Lion King (Original Broadway Cast Recording)
Belle and Sebastian - Push Barman to Open Old Wounds, The BBC Session
YUI - Complete Discography
Norah Jones - Complete Discography


----------



## prowler (Dec 20, 2009)

Only CD i bought this year was Beyonce's Platinum edition 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Other then that, i download all my songs or just listen to them on youtube if i can't be bothered downloading them


----------



## nico445 (Dec 20, 2009)

my collection:

















And got still some other mp3's but they are random.


----------



## Issac (Dec 21, 2009)

delta123 said:
			
		

> Nice collection there Issac. there are somethere that have peaked my interest and might have to look into that.
> 
> for me my main collection is
> 
> ...



Oh? What peaked your interest?


----------



## Cermage (Dec 21, 2009)

Issac said:
			
		

> Jeniferever - Choose A Bright Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you're awesome, didnt expect to find another jeniferever listener here.


----------



## delta123 (Dec 21, 2009)

Issac said:
			
		

> Oh? What peaked your interest?



Jeniforever, The Juliana Theory, Regina Spektor and The Western Civilization were the ones that peaked my interest. and so far i am liking Jeniforever and Regina Spektor. the other two not too much.


----------



## Rayder (Dec 21, 2009)

Well, I looked briefly at my music hard drive.......1,113 different bands.......over 100gigs of music.....in the vicinity of 12,000 tunes. 

Basically, anyone who brings any CD's around here gets them ripped into our music library, whether we like the music or not, it's in there. I'd say it's about 50-50 between ripped CD's and DL'd stuff.


----------



## PettingZoo (Dec 21, 2009)

Around 60gb on my computer at the moment with a 100gb approx archive of music on an external hd some stuff that I don't like though if friends or anyone comes to me for something it's there. I won't really list because it is too big, and I don't want to go through my vinyls ;_;. My last.fm, although that is only what I have scrobbled..


----------



## Ferrariman (Dec 21, 2009)

303GB, 12000 songs, mostly lossless on my external.

I'll convert it to MP3 once I have time.


----------



## WildWon (Dec 21, 2009)

Here's my list of songs.

The be-all, end-all list.



Spoiler



Party In The USA - Miley Cyrus

Are there any other songs out there, at all? I think not.


----------



## cman1783 (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## PettingZoo (Dec 21, 2009)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Here's my list of songs.
> 
> The be-all, end-all list.
> 
> ...



Holy shit, I clicked that spoiler and instinctively scrolled down expecting a freakishly long list ;_;.


----------



## Issac (Dec 21, 2009)

.Radiant said:
			
		

> you're awesome, didnt expect to find another jeniferever listener here.
> 
> Aww thank you
> 
> ...



Oh, if you like Jeniferever you might also dig Kyte, Ólafur Arnalds and Codes in the Clouds...


----------



## Sterling (Dec 21, 2009)

One word Pandora.



Spoiler









 Not that I own it or anything.


----------



## Burnedmagix (Dec 29, 2009)

Ahh, so sad. I opened up my music folder to see that nearly all of it are videogame soundtracks.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 29, 2009)

I had a blog post a while back with my iPod contents. It's a little outdated but it's rather close.

I don't pirate music. The only things I've "pirated" are Avenged Sevenfold (2007) (because I accidentally bought the censored version and wanted the uncensored one), the MadWorld soundtrack (because it's not easy to find), and the SSBB soundtrack (although it's not really a soundtrack, it's just a rip of all the songs in game, which is about 300 tracks long). I just don't see the joy of toting around "OOOOH LOOK I HAVE 1000000 gigs of music!" if you have only a few on legally purchased discs. I just love having the disc so I can put it on my shelf. I do get a lot of music from my friends and family, though, if you consider that "pirating".

The majority of my library is probably the Beatles (because my dad has practically every CD and I borrowed them all), ELO (because my dad gave me a large stack of ELO CD's), or Marilyn Manson (I have every album, including EP's, on disc). My total library is about 1,200 songs and I think like 9-10 gigs or something.

I only buy my music at the local record exchange (since you can get CD's for like $2), so I don't have a huge collection. I'm only 16, after all.


----------



## silent sniper (Dec 29, 2009)

I posted on the first page, but I figured I'd mention the physical CD's I own so far:

3 Inches of Blood - Advance and Vanquish
Immortal - All Shall Fall
Iron Maiden - Powerslave (the enhanced CD 1998 remaster)
Children of Bodom - Follow the Reaper (2008 reissue)
Dragonforce - Inhuman Rampage
Gwar - Lust in Space (digipack signed by whole band)
Amon Amarth - Twilight of the Thunder God (digipack with bonus live DVD, case in bad condition, I bought it at their concert)
Cannibal Corpse - The Wretched Spawn
Led Zeppelin I
AC/DC - Back in Black
Black Sabbath - Master of Reality (original vinyl) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm currently trying to get a bigger expanse of CDs...

http://www.last.fm/user/altagu


----------



## BionicC (Jan 1, 2010)

I've got something like a few hundred bought CDs (from 1991-2001, when I had disposable income) -- mainly singles, with some albums. Just glancing over at one of the boxes of discs I can see singles by: Wireless, Korn, Breakbeat Era, EMF (with Vic Reeves), Hear'Say (cough), Bis, Hefner, Kenickie, Altern8, The Shamen, Lo-Fidelity Allstars, and Hybrid.

I mainly pirate music these days but will buy stuff I really like. My MP3 player currently has the following on it:



Spoiler



Acid King - The Early Years
Amesoeurs - Amesoeurs
Baroness - Blue Record
Baroness - Red Album
Baroness / Unpersons - A Grey Sigh in a Flower Husk
Behemoth - Evangelion
Beneath the Massacre - Dystopia
Blacktusk - Passage Through Purgatory
Bongzilla - Gateway
Bongzilla - Nuggets
Burial - Burial
Burial - Untrue
Chthonic - Mirror of Retribution
Cinders Fall - The Reckoning
Death From Above 1979 - Heads Up
Death From Above 1979 - Romance Bloody Romance
Death From Above 1979 - You're a Woman, I'm a Man
Despised Icon - The Ills of Modern Man
Eagles of Death Metal - Death by Sexy
Eagles of Death Metal - Heart On
Eagles of Death Metal - Peace Love Death Metal
Earthride - Vampire Circus
Electric Wizard - Dopethrone
Electric Wizard - Witchcult Today
Endstille - Verfuhrer
Genghis Tron - Board Up the House
Goes Cube - Another Day Has Passed
Hacride - Lazarus
Hefner - Catfight!
Helms Alee - Night Terror
Hull - Sole Lord
Ignominious Incarceration - Of Winter Born
Insomnium - Across the Dark
Isis - Wavering Radiant
Jarvis Cocker - Jarvis
Johnny Foreigner - Waited Up 'til It Was Light 
Killswitch Engage - Alive or Just Breathing
Killswitch Engage - As Daylight Dies
Killswitch Engage - The End of Heartache
Kylesa - Static Tensions
Kylesa - Time Will Fuse its Worth
Kylesa - To Walk a Middle Course
Lady Gaga - The Fame Monster
Major Lazer - Guns Don't Kill People… Lazers Do
Mastodon - Blood Mountain
Mastodon - Crack the Skye
Mastodon - Leviathan
Mastodon - Remission
Megasus - Megasus
Mustasch - Latest Version of the Truth
Probot - Probot
Pulp - Different Class
Pulp - His 'N' Hers
Pulp - This is Hardocre
Rwake - Voices of Omens
Sleep - Sleep's Holy Mountain
Soilent Green - Confrontation
Soilent Green - Inevitable Collapse in the Presence of Conviction
Taint - Secrets and Lies
The Desert Sessions - Volumes 9 & 10
The Devil's Blood - The Time of No Time Evermore
The Lonely Island - Incredibad
The Sword - Age of Winters
The Sword - Gods of the Earth
Them Crooked Vultures - Them Crooked Vultures
Time in Malta - Alone With the Alone
Time in Malta - A Second Engine
Tombs - Winter Hours
Torche - In Return
Torche - Meanderthal
Torche - Torche
Various - Head Kandi Presents Destroy the Disco
We Were Promised Jetpacks - These Four Walls
Weedeater - God Luck and Good Speed
Wolves in the Throne Room - Black Cascade


----------



## Ace (Jan 3, 2010)

I had a bit of a habit of downloading music, yes....


BUT!

It did go away almost completely! I got a Spotify account, which if you don't know what it is, it's basically a program that streams music over to your computer for free, completely legally, although you get ads every 10 songs or something, for about 30 seconds. It does NOT download music (sadly), although payed downloads are possible. My playlist there consists of about 1300 songs.
Those albums'd be:


Spoiler



Friday Night in Francisco - Paco de Lucia
Behind the Silence and Solitude - All That Remains
Live - All That Remains
53 Andrés Segovia songs
An Ocean Between Us - As I Lay Dying
ATDI - Relationship of Command
Bang Camaro - Bang Camaro
A compilation album of Bootsy Collins
159 Buckethead songs
2+ albums of math rock
The Master and his Music - Chet Atkins
The Day the Fingerpickers Took Over the World - Chet Atkins, Tommy Emmanuel
Cynic's entire Discography
PLAY! A Video Game Symphony LIVE! - Czech Philharmonic Chamber Orchestra
Daft Punk's entire discography
David Gilmour: Live in Gdansk
Passion Session - Don Ross
Extreme - Extreme
Fables From a Mayfly: What I Tell You Three Times is True - Fair to Midland
Flight of the Conchords entire discography
Appetite for Destruction - Guns N' Roses
Chinese Democracy - Guns N' Roses
Vicious Delicious - Infected Mushroom
Iron Maiden - Iron Maiden
Surfing With the Alien - Joe Satriani
27 beautiful songs by John Williams
Phrazes For The Young - Julian Casablancas
A few albums by Argentinian humor group Les Luthiers
Los Kjarkas - Los Kjarkas
Drums and Guns - Low
Some Mason Williams songs (particularly Classical Gas)
Both Dethklok albums
24 Michael Jackson songs
Fireworks on Ice - By the End of Tonight
Total Bugs Bunny on Bass - Hella
In Utero - Nirvana
Cryptomnesia - El Grupo Nuevo de Omar Rodríguez-López
Opeth's entire discography
"Blizzard of Ozz" and "Speak of the Devil" - Ozzy Osbourne
Entre Dos Aguas - Paco de Lucia
In Silico - Pendulum
All We Could Do Was Sing - Port O'Brien
"Metatron" and "Sacrifist" - Praxis
Sailing in Seas of Cheese - Primus
Fortress - Protest the Hero
Psychostick's entire discography
Rage Against the Machine - Rage Against the Machine
Moving Pictures - Rush
Scars on Broadway - Scars on Broadway
Elect the Dead - Serj Tankian
South of Heaven - Slayer
Stabbing the Drama - Soilwork
Getz/Gilberto - Stan Getz, João Gilberto feat. Antonio Carlos Jobim
"Bolero", "Live in New York", "Magic Touch" and "Stolen Moments" - Stanley Jordan
Gaucho - Steely Dan
Passion and Warfare - Steve Vai
Texas Flood - Stevie Ray Vaughan
System of a Downs entire discography
Tenacious D's entire discography
Tyrannosaurus Hives - The Hives
The Lonely Islands singles
The Mars Volta's entire discography
"Greatest Hits","Rise and Fall, Rage and Grace", "Splinter" and "Americana" - The Offspring
The Strokes's entire discography
3 singles by This Town Needs Guns
Van Halen - Van Halen


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 3, 2010)

My library consists of Anime music.


----------



## Snorlax (Jan 3, 2010)

Everything the Ministry of Sound Australia has ever produced. :3


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Jan 4, 2010)

Spoiler



30 seconds to mars - 30 seconds to mars
30 seconds to mars - a beautiful lie
30 seconds to mars - this is war
akon - konvicted 
akon - freedom
amanda blank - i love you
anastacia - peaces of a dream
billy talent - billy talent 1
billy talent - billy talent 2
billy talent - billy talent 3
good charlotte - good morning revival
gorillaz - demon days
good girl - good girl gone bad
black eyed peas - the end 
calvin harris - acceptable in the 80s
chris brown - exclusive
daddy yankee - barrio fino
daddy yankee - el cartel the big boss
daddy yankee - talento barrio
danity kane - welcome to the dollhouse
david guetta - pop life
fall out boy - evening out with your girlfriend
fall out boy - from under the cork tree
fall out boy - infinity on high dx
fall out boy - my heart will always be the b-side to my tongue
fall out boy - take this to your grave
fall out boy - folie e deux
flo rida - roots
fort minor - the rising tied
funeral for a friend - memory and humanity
funeral for a friend -tales don't tell themselves
jay z - the black album
kat deluna - 9 lives
lady gaga - the fame monster
linkin park - collision cours
linkin park - hybrid theory
linkin park - live in texas
linkin park - meteora
linkin park - minutes to midnight + live
linkin park - reanimation
linkin park - road to revolution
linkin park - under attack
linkin park - xero
linkin park - underground v2 - v7
mika - life in cartoon motion
need for speed u2 os
nelly furtado - loose
nelly furtado -mi plan
panic at the disco - a fever you can't sweat out
panic at the disco - pretty odd
paramore - riot
paramore - brand new eyes
rammstein - herzeleid
rammstein - liebe ist für alle da 
rammstein - mutter
rammstein - reise reise
rammstein rosenrot
rammstein - sehnsucht
sean paul - the trinity
skindred - babylon
skindred - roots
t.i. - t.i. vs t.i.p
t.i. - paper trail
zelda ww os
the prodigy - invaders must die 
timbaland - shock value
timbaland - shock value 2
will smith - lot and found


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 4, 2010)

http://www.playlist.com/playlist/9375204619
That about sums some of it up.
But I have a 16 gig iPod and I am taking up about 5 gigs with just some my music now


----------



## Jamstruth (Jan 4, 2010)

Turtle said:
			
		

> Everything the Ministry of Sound Australia has ever produced. :3



I feel sorry for you.

My collection consists of...

The Beatles - Rubber Soul, The White Album, Beatles 1 and Love
Green Day - Warning, Nimrod, American Idiot, 21st Century Breakdown
Nickelback - Silver Side Up, All the Right Reasons
Linkin Park - Meteora, Hybrid Theory, Minutes to Midnight
Gorillaz - Demon Days
Razorlight - Razorlight, Up All Night
The Fratellis - Costello Music, Here We Stand
Beautiful South - Pretty much every album in existance (my Dad's but I like them too)

Music's pretty communal in my house and we all rip any music bought onto the computers for ease of use so that's just a sample.


----------



## Snorlax (Jan 4, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Turtle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:/ Now now, no need to 'feel sorry' for anyone.
Everyone has a different taste in music. Some like rock, while I like house. No biggy. o:


----------



## BionicC (Jan 5, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Turtle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooh, harsh. I'm no big fan of MoS but the Australian offshoot has produced some pretty good compilations, eg. the Mashed series (not to be confused with the Mashed Up series released in the UK) which is really good if you like that synthy-indie-trashy-house kinda sound (eg. Klaxons, Simian Mobile Disco, Soulwax, Hot Chip, The Presets etc.). Perhaps not to everyone's taste but IMHO 1000x better than anything the UK branch of MoS has released in a long, long time.


----------

